# Del sogno ... cosa é rimasto?



## Circe (27 Novembre 2012)

*Del sogno ... cosa é rimasto?*

Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


----------



## Daniele (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


Cara Circe, ma dillo a tuo marito che così come và non va bene, che stai morendo dentro, per me ne hai il diritto, e se vedi che stai male chiedigli il divorzio, guardalo bene in faccia e da li capirai se lui ti ama oppure no.
Così come sei fai male, a te e  potresti fare del male ad altri, pensaci.


----------



## fightclub (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, *perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...*


dedicare la vita a farsi male non è un bel progetto


----------



## milli (27 Novembre 2012)

Mi fa tanta rabbia leggere queste cose, perchè traspare evidente che prima della vigliaccata di tuo marito, dovevi essere una persona speciale.
Vedere come questa cosa ha cambiato tutto il tuo modo di intendere la vita mi fa venire una tale rabbia................


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....*e mi circonderò solo di maiali*, compreso lui. *E li userò a mio piacimento*, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è *fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto*.....


Siamo proprio incazzati è?? :nuke:

stai lontana da me!


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Circe*

A tutti quanti è successo di aver delusioni,a tutti!Circe capisco la tua rabbia ma non condivido il tuo pensiero!I sentimenti non sono una fregatura,alcune persone si!E non capisco perchè a causa di persone di merda dovremmo diventarlo anche noi!!Purtroppo ti sei fidata della persona sbagliata,hai amato un maiale,non son tutti maiali,non devi diventare quello che non sei!NON PERMETTERE MAI A NESSUNO DI FARTI DIVENTARE QUELLO CHE NON SEI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> . Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


grandissima tristezza per quello che hai scritto 

E credo che disgraziatamente sia proprio così, è brutale mettersi nella mani di persone
che credevamo diverse.


utente "g"


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A tutti quanti è successo di aver delusioni,a tutti!Circe capisco la tua rabbia ma non condivido il tuo pensiero!I sentimenti non sono una fregatura,alcune persone si!E non capisco perchè a causa di persone di merda dovremmo diventarlo anche noi!!Purtroppo ti sei fidata della persona sbagliata,hai amato un maiale,non son tutti maiali,non devi diventare quello che non sei!NON PERMETTERE MAI A NESSUNO DI FARTI DIVENTARE QUELLO CHE NON SEI!!!!!!!!


:up:


----------



## gas (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


hai ragione quando dici che i sentimenti sono una gran fregatura
purtroppo però, caratterialmente non siamo capaci di fregarsene del prossimo, 
lo diciamo ma poi non lo mettiamo in pratica.
La tua amarezza è più che comprensibile, in molti l'hanno provata
ci sentiamo traditi dentro, svuotati, 
vorremmo urlare la nostra rabbia, sfogare il nostro istinto
ma come dici tu, è meglio essere razionali


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione quando dici che i sentimenti sono una gran fregatura
> purtroppo però, caratterialmente non siamo capaci di fregarsene del prossimo,
> lo diciamo ma poi non lo mettiamo in pratica.
> La tua amarezza è più che comprensibile, in molti l'hanno provata
> ...


Eh no gas, qua dentro ci stanno esempi dove alcune persone dopo il tradimento hanno tradito, me compreso. 

A quanto pare oltre ad essere delle persone che hanno l'intelletto, siamo anche animali, e come tali dopo che qualcuno/a ci ha feriti, istintivamente siamo adesso propensi a stare all'erta. Ed istinto animalesco e ragione si vanno contro, scontrandosi ripetutamente.


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


Ovvero la definizione di "sporcellamento".

Sei repressa in realtà. Al momento dai sfogo verbale ai tuoi istinti, ma passare all'azione è tutt'altra cosa. Non è detto che tu non abbia la stoffa. Alla fine il tradimento ti avrà dato comunque la possibilità di esprimerti.

Non mi pare una scelta razionale, ma probabilmente ti tornerà utile. Ce ne vuole di tempo per digerire tutta quella roba.

Ti assicuro che questa è una scelta "ragionata" con gli stessi rischi e conseguenze di una avventata. Sulla famiglia intendo, alla quale tieni più di tutto. Sei sicura di aver previsto tutto?


----------



## Sole (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


Se questa è una fase, una strada che devi percorrere perchè senti che non riusciresti a fare altro, fallo. Misurati col tuo lato oscuro, passa attraverso l'egoismo sfrenato e la ricerca del tuo tornaconto.

Ma ricordati un paio di cose almeno.
Che dovrai fare i conti con tutto ció che diventerai e farti carico delle conseguenze su di te e su chi ti sta accanto.
Che non si puó vivere felici a lungo senza sentimenti. Perchè rinunciare ad amare pienamente vuol dire condannarsi alla sopravvivenza e poco più. E questo sarebbe solo un torto che faresti a te stessa.


----------



## Kid (27 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se questa è una fase, una strada che devi percorrere perchè senti che non riusciresti a fare altro, fallo. Misurati col tuo lato oscuro, passa attraverso l'egoismo sfrenato e la ricerca del tuo tornaconto.
> 
> Ma ricordati un paio di cose almeno.
> Che dovrai fare i conti con tutto ció che diventerai e farti carico delle conseguenze su di te e su chi ti sta accanto.
> Che non si puó vivere felici a lungo senza sentimenti. Perchè rinunciare ad amare pienamente vuol dire condannarsi alla sopravvivenza e poco più. E questo sarebbe solo un torto che faresti a te stessa.


Quoto tutto, mi tengo solo una piccola riserva sulla parte finale, anche se mi fido molto della tua esperienza diretta e non ho motivo di dubitare.

Però pure io mi trovo nella sua stessa situazione, anche se ormai la rabbia in me è in gran parte scemata.

Rimane solo la disillusione. E la mia non è propriamente una scelta, quella di non amare. E' che mi sento impermeabile alle emozioni, tutte, escludendo quello che mi donano ogni giorno i miei figli. Quando sento due persone che si dicono ti amo o vedo scene tratte da matrimoni o smancerie varie, no nmi dà fastidio, mi viene da ridere, come se stessi guardando un film comico.

Cioè... è tutta una palla ben raccontata per me! Ho scoperto il dietro alle quinte, ho visto gli attori truccarsi... non mi fregano più ormai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A tutti quanti è successo di aver delusioni,a tutti!Circe capisco la tua rabbia ma non condivido il tuo pensiero!I sentimenti non sono una fregatura,alcune persone si!E non capisco perchè a causa di persone di merda dovremmo diventarlo anche noi!!Purtroppo ti sei fidata della persona sbagliata,hai amato un maiale,non son tutti maiali,non devi diventare quello che non sei!NON PERMETTERE MAI A NESSUNO DI FARTI DIVENTARE QUELLO CHE NON SEI!!!!!!!!


quoto e approvo. Aggiungo: Penelope aveva in casa diversi Proci, che magari non erano porci... ma tutte le sere era un banchetto e vai a sapere cos'abbia combinato lei in 20 anni... e come darle torto povera donna.
Ma per Circe era diverso: lei aveva ucciso suo marito, da due amanti era stata tradita e li odiava gli uomini,  e li trasformava in porci, cani e belve feroci in segno di disprezzo, spietatamente e a prescindere... così fu fregata da Ulisse, che aveva intuito la sua rabbia e riuscì ad usarla contro di lei, seducendola dopo averla facilmente disarmata dei suoi poteri, per abbandonarla a sua volta dopo averle fatto fare un figlio... che, si dice, sarà il suo assassino.
Insomma... Circe ebbe una vita infelice perchè alla fine la sua natura di donna prevalse su quella di maga, e la sua forza stava tutta nella magia, che è effimera. Invece Penelope, contando solo sulle sue doti di donna e senza fare clamore... secondo me si è divertita di più. 
Una cosa che mi ha sempre colpito di queste due figure femminili così diverse è il loro cammeo: tutte e due ritratte nel tessere una tela ma quella di Penelope è una tela di fibra forte, che permetteva di poterla disfare e rifare ogni giorno; quella di Circe era una tela impalpabile... delicatissima.


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Insomma... Circe ebbe una vita infelice perchè alla fine la sua natura di donna prevalse su quella di maga, e la sua forza stava tutta nella magia, che è effimera. Invece Penelope, contando solo sulle sue doti di donna e senza fare clamore... secondo me si è divertita di più.


Esatto. La propria natura.

Come si può pensare che una persona o una situazione ci trasformi in quello che non siamo. Ci fa reagire più precisamente.

Il tradimento induce sofferenza, ma è anche l'input per l'espressione della propria natura se è vero che ti ritrovi a fare i conti con te stesso.

Circe è una repressa. E' non è una pesante e maleducata critica, per me è tutto normale. Ma spero per lei che sappia dove andare a parare.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Jon*

No,quando "parti"non sai mai dove andrai a parare,sai che ti perderai senza sapere se ti ritroverai,se ti riconoscerai,e infondo è giusto così, per ritrovarsi bisogna perdersi!


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,quando "parti"non sai mai dove andrai a parare,sai che ti perderai senza sapere se ti ritroverai,se ti riconoscerai,e infondo è giusto così, per ritrovarsi bisogna perdersi!


Ritrovarsi in che senso? Ritornare quello che eri?

Non è possibile. Si cambia. Ed è altamente improbabile che Circe torni ad amare il marito come prima.

Ma sono d'accordo sul fatto che questa sia una strada che deve percorrere. Non trovi però che lo sporcellamento sia un attacco al cammino che, data la sua mancanza di lucidità, comporti degli imprevisti?


----------



## Sole (27 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, mi tengo solo una piccola riserva sulla parte finale, anche se mi fido molto della tua esperienza diretta e non ho motivo di dubitare.
> 
> Però pure io mi trovo nella sua stessa situazione, anche se ormai la rabbia in me è in gran parte scemata.
> 
> ...


Lo so come ti senti perchè sai che l'ho provato anch'io.
Ma sono tornata a crederci e ci credo davvero adesso, sono convinta.
Magari prenderó un'altra batosta, magari saró io a darla...magari tutto si inquinerá di nuovo, non lo so. Certamente non ne rimarrei più traumatizzata e sconvolta. E sicuramente mi rialzerei di nuovo dandomi ancora la possibilitá di crederci di nuovo. 
Di questo sono convinta.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, *perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...*


Non ho il piacere di conoscerti né mi sono documentato leggendo la tua storia. Quindi qualunque opinione esprimessi sarebbe falsata da ignoranza e presunzione da parte mia. Però ogni volta che ti ho letto ho recepito intelligenza, saggezza e prontezza di spirito nei tuoi scritti. Non lasciare che siano amarezza cinismo e indifferenza a prendere il sopravvento nella tua vita: altrimenti al danno (tutto il dolore che hai dovuto sopportare) si aggiungerà la beffa di doverti forzare ad essere quel che non sei solo per uno spirito di rivalsa che alla fine ti si torcerà contro.
Sbriciolata, siamo quello che siamo non quello che vorremmo essere .....


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> ...siamo quello che siamo non quello che vorremmo essere .....


Ecco. Questo è un FATTO. Il resto è un romanzare.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e* mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui*. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...



Bella prospettiva!!
Pensi di valere così poco da doverti circondare di maiali
Io posso capire che ci siano mille motivi per restare con un uomo pur non amandolo, ma credo che stare con uomo senza stimarlo sia davvero impossibile


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


Buongiorno cara Circe..purtroppo hai ragione(ultima riga.....) i sentimenti vanno lasciati da parte,e appunto pensare solo a se stessi.Che e'quello che faccio io quando''evado''.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, *siamo quello che siamo non quello che vorremmo essere *.....


Se io avessi creduto in questa frase chissà dove sarei, adesso. No, non è vero, possiamo cambiare... anzi, secondo me possiamo farlo proprio esclusivamente per essere quello che vorremmo essere... davvero. Non quello che diciamo di voler essere in un impeto di rabbia. La voglia di rivalsa è dannosa, se non incanalata in modo positivo; al contrario è un motore potente per raggiungere nuovi obiettivi, ciò in cui crediamo. Io capisco benissimo, come molti qui dentro, la rabbia di Circe. Io mi definivo un leone in gabbia. Poi ho realizzato che alla fine... il leone in gabbia è infelice, ogni giorno. Ho trovato una strada nella realizzazione di altri obiettivi, ai quali avevo rinunciato da tanto, distraendo le mie energie da quello che era impossibile realizzare e adesso mi sento più forte e serena. La gabbia non c'è più.


----------



## demoralizio (27 Novembre 2012)

Quanto ti capisco, cara Circe. Tu adesso ti senti limitata, non ci stai più dentro una vita di tenerezzine, coccoline, carinerie. TU VUOI LA CARNE. E non solo di quel debosciato di tuo marito.
Tu vuoi esplorare il suo percorso, entrare in competizione e fargli capire che non è neanche la metà di te.

Tu non sei convinta dei suoi sentimenti, ettecredo. Ma tu non vuoi più sentirne parlare, dei sentimenti... vuoi essere materialista, vuoi essere quella che manipola.

Forse è un percorso che dobbiamo fare, magari ci è utile, magari ci facciamo schifo. Sicuramente il motivo non dev'essere per fare un dispetto a lui.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*SI*

C'è sempre troppa distanza fra quello che siamo e quello che pensiomo di essere!


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Circe*

Cmq circe,sei nel posto giusto,quì dentro maiali a volontà,in tutti i sensi...!


----------



## Hellseven (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'è sempre troppa distanza fra quello che siamo e quello che pensiomo di essere!


E' così. E già la consapevolezza di non essere ciò che si credeva di essere è un bel passo avanti secondo me.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*L7*

Se avessimo questa consapevolezza,ridurremmo qulla distanza...!


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2012)

Siamo quello che siamo, è la nostra natura. Possiamo rifondarci su quello che non vogliamo essere, non su quello che desideriamo o ci piacerebbe essere.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2012)

Metto dei puntini ............... leggeteci quello che volete. Diciamo che io ci leggo imprecazioni, voi quello che volete.


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Perchè sei così enigmatico?


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè sei così enigmatico?



avrà un gatto sulla tastiera?
:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Free*

O un muflone in calore alle spalle?


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> O un muflone in calore alle spalle?



ecco sì, decisamente più probabile:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco sì, decisamente più probabile:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (27 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se io avessi creduto in questa frase chissà dove sarei, adesso. No, non è vero, possiamo cambiare... anzi, secondo me possiamo farlo proprio esclusivamente per essere quello che vorremmo essere... davvero. Non quello che diciamo di voler essere in un impeto di rabbia. *La voglia di rivalsa è dannosa, se non incanalata in modo positivo; al contrario è un motore potente per raggiungere nuovi obiettivi,* ciò in cui crediamo. Io capisco benissimo, come molti qui dentro, la rabbia di Circe. Io mi definivo un leone in gabbia. Poi ho realizzato che alla fine... il leone in gabbia è infelice, ogni giorno. Ho trovato una strada nella realizzazione di altri obiettivi, ai quali avevo rinunciato da tanto, distraendo le mie energie da quello che era impossibile realizzare e adesso mi sento più forte e serena. La gabbia non c'è più.


E' un modo di vedere la cosa. Se per te è stato così, buon per te  
Sul neretto, per quel che vale il mio pensiero, un cambiamento che parte da una voglia di rivalsa e non da una voglia di cambiamento tout court è - quello si - dannoso. 
Ma ripeto che ragiono in astratto perchè se per te funziona, allora va bene così. Abbiamo le nostre sacrosante individualità che rendono il mondo un posto molto interessante perchè oltremodo vario


----------



## aliante (27 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se io avessi creduto in questa frase chissà dove sarei, adesso. No, non è vero, possiamo cambiare... anzi, secondo me possiamo farlo proprio esclusivamente per essere quello che vorremmo essere... davvero. Non quello che diciamo di voler essere in un impeto di rabbia. La voglia di rivalsa è dannosa, se non incanalata in modo positivo; al contrario è un motore potente per raggiungere nuovi obiettivi, ciò in cui crediamo...



certo, bisogna saper rinascere, ci vuole coraggio e coscienza di sé.
bisogna 'masticare' le esperienze negative, trarne forza, trasformare la violenza di un impatto in forza propulsiva.
si può crescere, si deve crescere. 
la resa è vigliaccheria.

Circe, cosa resta del sogno? resti TU e tutto quello che ancora, e meglio, sarai capace di fare con la tua vita.


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2012)

del sogno è rimasta la realtà
tuttavia, posto che l'unica felicità possibile è quella reale, secondo me, forse è giunta l'ora di cercare la tua felicità nella tua realtà


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Free e simy*

Che malelingue!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> E' un modo di vedere la cosa. Se per te è stato così, buon per te
> Sul neretto, per quel che vale il mio pensiero, un cambiamento che parte da una voglia di rivalsa e non da una voglia di cambiamento tout court è - quello si - dannoso.
> Ma ripeto che ragiono in astratto perchè se per te funziona, allora va bene così. Abbiamo le nostre sacrosante individualità che rendono il mondo un posto molto interessante perchè oltremodo vario


rivalsa eh? non vendetta, e rivalsa contro la situazione post tradimento, non contro il tradito, l'amante... per dirla spiccia quando sei col culo per terra... devi pensare solo a tirarti su, da solo. Una volta che sei ben saldo sulle gambe puoi andare dove vuoi. Ma se per tirarti su ti attacchi a qualcosa o a qualcuno... al minimo inciampo, perdita di equilibrio sei punto e a capo. E per chi è stato a lungo in coppia come Circe, come me, stare su da soli non è UN cambiamento, è IL cambiamento.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> rivalsa eh? non vendetta, e rivalsa contro la situazione post tradimento, non contro il tradito, l'amante... per dirla spiccia quando sei col culo per terra... devi pensare solo a tirarti su, da solo. Una volta che sei ben saldo sulle gambe puoi andare dove vuoi. Ma se per tirarti su ti attacchi a qualcosa o a qualcuno... al minimo inciampo, perdita di equilibrio sei punto e a capo. *E per chi è stato a lungo in coppia come Circe, come me, stare su da soli non è UN cambiamento, è IL cambiamento*.


In effetti, si. E questo vi fa onore, ad entrambe. Chapeu, lo dico con sincerità e rispetto. :up:


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2012)

*Oscuro*

hai cominciato tu...e le malelingue siamo io e free?? .... mi sfugge qualcosa


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Io*

Io posso...!!


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso...!!


ah be allora alzo le mani.. :risata:


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Vedi un pò, dopo tutta la merda che mi tirano addosso ingiustamente...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi un pò, dopo tutta la merda che mi tirano addosso ingiustamente...:rotfl:


:yes:

ma io che c'entro però?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2012)

la realtà non è un sogno ma nemmeno un porcile.
capisco lo sfogo ma non credo sia questo quello che davvero vorresti; non è penelope che devi diventare ma pensare all'araba fenice che riesce a risorgere sulle proprie ceneri.se il marito riesce a capire e soddisfare le esigenze di questanuova circe sarà incluso in questo tuo nuovo corso..altrimenti, chissà,    potresti arrivare a farne a meno 





Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


----------



## tesla (27 Novembre 2012)

diventare come i "maiali" di cui parli sarebbe la vera sconfitta.
resta come sei, non tradire te stessa


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2012)

*Tesla*

Infatti,che poi maiali ci si nasce.....!


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


È uno sfogo tanto, troppo diverso dal desiderio di complicità di cui scrivevi non molto tempo fa.
Se è un maiale ad averti provocato tanto dolore, non credo che negando la bella persona che sei o circondandoti di altri suoi simili staresti meglio, così come difficilmente miglioreresti la tua condizione soffocando cose importanti come i sentimenti e imponendoti di ignorare gli altri. Se poi vorrai farlo lo stesso, che non sia qualcosa nato da un rigurgito di rabbia almeno, dovrai essere abbastanza lucida da capire se è davvero questa la strada giusta per te.


----------



## Circe (27 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Mi fa tanta rabbia leggere queste cose, perchè traspare evidente che prima della vigliaccata di tuo marito, dovevi essere una persona speciale.
> Vedere come questa cosa ha cambiato tutto il tuo modo di intendere la vita mi fa venire una tale rabbia................


Non ero speciale.....ero una donna innamorata e fedele. E un'ottima amica x la mia amica. Ma quando loro due hanno deciso di avere una relazione alle mie spalle, anzi sotto i miei occhi....sono diventata una gran cogliona. E a volte mi faccio tanta pena, e provo tanta tenerezza guardandomi dal di fuori, che vorrei abbracciare quella donna che piange e dirle 'su ce la farai non sei sola'.......Ma questo l'ho fatto sempre con lei, che era insoddisfatta e triste nella sua vita, volendole bene come ad una sorella, e non sono capace di farlo con me stessa......


----------



## Circe (27 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Circe, ma dillo a tuo marito che così come và non va bene, che stai morendo dentro, per me ne hai il diritto, e se vedi che stai male chiedigli il divorzio, guardalo bene in faccia e da li capirai se lui ti ama oppure no.
> Così come sei fai male, a te e  potresti fare del male ad altri, pensaci.


Non é importante capire se mi ama lui adesso. É capire se lo amo io.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Non ero speciale.....ero una donna innamorata e fedele. E un'ottima amica x la mia amica. Ma quando loro due hanno deciso di avere una relazione alle mie spalle, anzi sotto i miei occhi....sono diventata una gran cogliona. E a volte mi faccio tanta pena, e provo tanta tenerezza guardandomi dal di fuori, che vorrei abbracciare quella donna che piange e dirle 'su ce la farai non sei sola'.......Ma questo l'ho fatto sempre con lei, che era insoddisfatta e triste nella sua vita, volendole bene come ad una sorella, e non sono capace di farlo con me stessa......


Porca zozza Circe. Tu sei l'unica che conosco pienamente autorizzata ad essere incazzata più con l'amante forse che con il marito. Ma non sei una cogliona. Davvero no.


----------



## Circe (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A tutti quanti è successo di aver delusioni,a tutti!Circe capisco la tua rabbia ma non condivido il tuo pensiero!I sentimenti non sono una fregatura,alcune persone si!E non capisco perchè a causa di persone di merda dovremmo diventarlo anche noi!!Purtroppo ti sei fidata della persona sbagliata,hai amato un maiale,non son tutti maiali,non devi diventare quello che non sei!NON PERMETTERE MAI A NESSUNO DI FARTI DIVENTARE QUELLO CHE NON SEI!!!!!!!!


Purtroppo nella vita gli eventi ci plasmano e condizionano il pensiero. Non diventerò quello che non sono....ma non potrò mai più essere quella che ero....:-(


----------



## Circe (27 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Rimane solo la disillusione. E la mia non è propriamente una scelta, quella di non amare. E' che mi sento impermeabile alle emozioni, tutte, escludendo quello che mi donano ogni giorno i miei figli. Quando sento due persone che si dicono ti amo o vedo scene tratte da matrimoni o smancerie varie, no nmi dà fastidio, mi viene da ridere, come se stessi guardando un film comico.
> 
> Cioè... è tutta una palla ben raccontata per me! Ho scoperto il dietro alle quinte, ho visto gli attori truccarsi... non mi fregano più ormai.


Mamma mia....anche a me succede così. Ma quando vedo due che si guardano con gli occhi a cuoricino non mi viene da ridere....ma piango.....
Piango perché invidio l'espressione di un sentimento che non ha filtri. 
Io non potrò mai più essere così trasparente con un uomo...


----------



## Circe (27 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Esatto. La propria natura.
> 
> Come si può pensare che una persona o una situazione ci trasformi in quello che non siamo. Ci fa reagire più precisamente.
> 
> ...


Non la prendo come un'offesa. È la verità. Vorrei avere un uomo al quale fare le coccole, le carezze. Al quale mandare messaggi e bigliettini d'amore. Vorrei morire di gioia abbracciandolo. Ma penso a chi è stato lui. E muoio dentro.


----------



## Circe (27 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Non ho il piacere di conoscerti né mi sono documentato leggendo la tua storia. Quindi qualunque opinione esprimessi sarebbe falsata da ignoranza e presunzione da parte mia. Però ogni volta che ti ho letto ho recepito intelligenza, saggezza e prontezza di spirito nei tuoi scritti. Non lasciare che siano amarezza cinismo e indifferenza a prendere il sopravvento nella tua vita: altrimenti al danno (tutto il dolore che hai dovuto sopportare) si aggiungerà la beffa di doverti forzare ad essere quel che non sei solo per uno spirito di rivalsa che alla fine ti si torcerà contro.
> Sbriciolata, siamo quello che siamo non quello che vorremmo essere .....


Amarezza e cinismo non prenderanno il sopravvento....per ora ci sono tristezza e consapevolezza a comandare....


----------



## Circe (27 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> rivalsa eh? non vendetta, e rivalsa contro la situazione post tradimento, non contro il tradito, l'amante...
> 
> E per chi è stato a lungo in coppia come Circe, come me, stare su da soli non è UN cambiamento, è IL cambiamento.


Parliamo la stessa lingua ;-)


----------



## Circe (27 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È uno sfogo tanto, troppo diverso dal desiderio di complicità di cui scrivevi non molto tempo fa.
> Se è un maiale ad averti provocato tanto dolore, non credo che negando la bella persona che sei o circondandoti di altri suoi simili staresti meglio, così come difficilmente miglioreresti la tua condizione soffocando cose importanti come i sentimenti e imponendoti di ignorare gli altri. Se poi vorrai farlo lo stesso, che non sia qualcosa nato da un rigurgito di rabbia almeno, dovrai essere abbastanza lucida da capire se è davvero questa la strada giusta per te.


Scrivo, mi sfogo....ma poi capisco che mai potrei svendermi così......


----------



## Daniele (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Non é importante capire se mi ama lui adesso. É capire se lo amo io.....


Però nel frattempo, alla tua amica spero tu abbia piantato le unghie in faccia, perchè tuo marito è stato stronzo, ma la tua amica gran puttana e stronza con te, perchè ha tradito anch'essa...te!


----------



## Annuccia (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...



circe...
posso solo abbracciarti(virtualmente)


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È uno sfogo tanto, troppo diverso dal desiderio di complicità di cui scrivevi non molto tempo fa.
> Se è un maiale ad averti provocato tanto dolore, non credo che negando la bella persona che sei o circondandoti di altri suoi simili staresti meglio, così come difficilmente miglioreresti la tua condizione soffocando cose importanti come i sentimenti e imponendoti di ignorare gli altri. Se poi vorrai farlo lo stesso, che non sia qualcosa nato da un rigurgito di rabbia almeno, dovrai essere abbastanza lucida da capire se è davvero questa la strada giusta per te.


Che bello questo intervento. Non negare la propria bellezza (e Circe ne ha a pacchi!), sfogarsi ma saper con lucidità dividere lo sfogo dalla realtà. Approvo, ora che posso.



Circe:  vale poco, lo so, ma:

:abbraccio:


----------



## Valeniente (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


Io invece ti auguro di 'cuocere' il maiale che hai (e che ho) in casa e di sentirti libera serena e chissà, di incontrare qualcuno che ti faccia sentire benissimo quando ne hai voglia di esserlo e di non dover dipendere più da nessuno.

Certo, per loro è facile, che mai sarà successo, non pensarci più ci dicono. Impossibile, quindi resta solo da capire se lo amiamo ancora, altrimenti.............che senso ha vivere con un tarlo perenne nella testa?

Un grande abbraccio Circe, non sa cosa ha perso tuo marito.


----------



## Innominata (27 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti,che poi maiali ci si nasce.....!


Ecco, se non ci si nasce si possono combinare casini anche peggiori. Circe però ora che ci penso ipotizzava di "circondarsi di maiali". Per farne che? Pure dei maiali bisogna farne buon uso, magari noi femmine ci ritroviamo ad allevarli e basta, e lo stabbio può essere perfino faticoso e come si sa non un luogo lindo e profumato:mrgreen:.


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


Circe, una domanda...il tuo lui si è innamorato delle donne con cui ha avuto relazioni extra, o era solo sesso?
Cmq, io direi che partire da una sconfitta per tornare vincitrice, o se non altro più forte di prima, con un bagaglio in più...non è male.
Se questa esperienza ti ha insegnato qualcosa e fatto vivere di nuovo, cerca di trarne il meglio per te. E trattalo come credi.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Circe, una domanda..*.il tuo lui *si è innamorato delle donne con cui ha avuto relazioni extra, o era solo sesso?
> Cmq, io direi che partire da una sconfitta per tornare vincitrice, o se non altro più forte di prima, con un bagaglio in più...non è male.
> Se questa esperienza ti ha insegnato qualcosa e fatto vivere di nuovo, cerca di trarne il meglio per te. E trattalo come credi.


non gliela posso fare...marito.
qua di media la gente è sui quaranta , passati i tempo del lui e della lei


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliela posso fare...marito.
> qua di media la gente è sui quaranta , passati i tempo del lui e della lei


ahahah vabè era per capirsi. Ok, ok, marito.


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Scrivo, mi sfogo....ma poi capisco che mai potrei svendermi così......


:abbraccio:​


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Non é importante capire se mi ama lui adesso. É capire se lo amo io.....


Ecco l'unica cosa che importa, no?
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


Ok sei Circe.
Allora ascolta qua uno che è molto Ulisse.
Circe non si circonda di maiali.
Ma trasforma i compagni di Ulisse in maiali, in maniera che lui non se ne possa andare.
Ma neanche lei con il suo amore top special di maga, e chi legge intenda, riesce a trattenere un uomo come Ulisse.
Facile trasformare in maiale un uomo.
Ma sono solo gli uomini stupidi che si lasciano trasformare in maiale da una donna.

Questo è il problema.
[video=youtube;wUtRX2wZawQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUtRX2wZawQ[/video]


----------



## Circe (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok sei Circe.
> Allora ascolta qua uno che è molto Ulisse.
> Circe non si circonda di maiali.
> Ma trasforma i compagni di Ulisse in maiali, in maniera che lui non se ne possa andare.
> ...


Ma io sono una circe moderna! Non trasformò nessuno, tengo solo a bada i maiali che già ci sono nati tali.... Non sono una femme fatale.....gli uomini non li domino, ma non mi faccio tanto tappetino é quello il problema....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma io sono una circe moderna! Non trasformò nessuno, tengo solo a bada i maiali che già ci sono nati tali.... Non sono una femme fatale.....gli uomini non li domino, ma non mi faccio tanto tappetino é quello il problema....


Cosa vuole dire farsi tappetino?


----------



## ferita (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...


Il "dopo" è solo una reazione, cara Circe, comprese le emozioni forti, il sesso e la nuova vita....è un modo per restare a galla quando hai la sensazione che qualcuno ti spinga la testa dentro l'acqua e hai paura d'affogare.
Quando alla fine capisci che non affoghi capisci anche che sei stata presa per il culo dalla persona più importante della tua vita e allora ti viene la nausea di tutto, compresi i sentimenti in cui hai creduto e che ti hanno fatto sognare.
Se ti svegli nella merda non è facile addormentarsi e sognare di nuovo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Il "dopo" è solo una reazione, cara Circe, comprese le emozioni forti, il sesso e la nuova vita....è un modo per restare a galla quando hai la sensazione che qualcuno ti spinga la testa dentro l'acqua e hai paura d'affogare.
> Quando alla fine capisci che non affoghi capisci anche che sei stata presa per il culo dalla persona più importante della tua vita e allora ti viene la nausea di tutto, compresi i sentimenti in cui hai creduto e che ti hanno fatto sognare.
> Se ti svegli nella merda non è facile addormentarsi e sognare di nuovo.


Ma scusate...
Meglio non sognare che non vivere in incubo no?

Ma poi
Le persone più importanti della vostra vita...non sono forse i figli?

Ho sempre visto che il dolore peggiore per una donna è la morte di un figlio, non la perdita di un marito.

Mio nonno, quando fu vedovo scrollò le spalle, come dire morta na moglie, me ne trovo subito un'altra.
Ma quando perse suo primo figlio che aveva 48 anni, non l'ho mai visto così in tutta la mia vita.

Siete troppo incapponite con vostro marito.
Ma staccatevi da sto casso di marito.
Che non è la vostra ragione di essere e di vivere.


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Non la prendo come un'offesa. È la verità. Vorrei avere un uomo al quale fare le coccole, le carezze. Al quale mandare messaggi e bigliettini d'amore. Vorrei morire di gioia abbracciandolo. Ma penso a chi è stato lui. E muoio dentro.


Circe, non si torna indietro. Questa è l'unica cosa sicura. Da notare, tra l'altro, che non parli di come ti piacerebbe essere ricoperta di attenzioni, ma bensì di come donarti e di come questo possa ridarti quell'impulso emotivo.

Avevo detto che gli eventi non possono cambiare la nostra natura, ed è vero, ma non consideravo il fatto che i nostri desideri vanno di pari passo con la soddisfazione di questi. A volte basta la sola percezione, anche illusoria, che si stia facendo bene per sentirsi soddisfatti. Questo processo ti è stato interrotto, marito e amica sono una combinazione letale.

Te lo devo dire, altrimenti non sarei franco. Secondo me tuo marito non potrà più soddisfare il tuo desiderio di amare, la spinta emotiva che cerchi è stata carbonizzata.

Minerva (lapidaria come al solito) introduceva la possibilità che tuo marito vedesse il suo ruolo sostituito da qualcun altro. E' la tua soluzione.

Ma tu hai deciso di restare in coppia con lui, ed è comprensibile perchè avrai sicuramente le tue ragioni, posso immaginarle.
La famiglia è forse l'unica ragione di vita concledente e costruttiva di una persona in grado di donarsi. Ma è anche indiscutibilmente repressiva se non può offrirci tutto, a voler essere un po' sanamente "egoisti".

Io credo di conoscere i pensieri che ora ti attraversano, so anche che non sei lucida.
Cosi come so che darti altre possibilità, con altri uomini, cercando di mantenere in essere desideri e soddisfazioni di quella che oggi è tutta la tua vita, è sbagliato e può farti male (farà male anche ai tuoi cari).

Ma se devo essere del tutto franco, devo dirti che, cercare in tutti i modi di persuaderti è altrettanto sbagliato. Perchè sarebbe come dirti di reprimerti completamente. Parlare di queste cose, senza pregiudizi, può farti solo bene. Quello che spero tu assuma al più presto è lucidità e serenità nel momento in cui deciderai di affrontare con le azioni, e non più con gli sfoghi, il tuo problema. Solo così ne uscirai nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Circe, non si torna indietro. Questa è l'unica cosa sicura. Da notare, tra l'altro, che non parli di come ti piacerebbe essere ricoperta di attenzioni, ma bensì di come donarti e di come questo possa ridarti quell'impulso emotivo.
> 
> Avevo detto che gli eventi non possono cambiare la nostra natura, ed è vero, ma non consideravo il fatto che i nostri desideri vanno di pari passo con la soddisfazione di questi. A volte basta la sola percezione, anche illusoria, che si stia facendo bene per sentirsi soddisfatti. Questo processo ti è stato interrotto, marito e amica sono una combinazione letale.
> 
> ...


Ma io dico...
Non si torna indietro ok...
Si va avanti...
Ma se si hanno certi desideri e cose a una certa età, 
NOn nasce il sospetto che abbiamo ancora qualche nodo affettivo involuto a schemi adolescenziali?
E' diverso che so a 40 passa anni...mandarsi certi sms con quell'ironia sotto che dice...siamo due adulti che giocano a fare gli stupidi adolescenti innamorati eh?

NOn è possibile a 40 passa anni vivere di emozioni effimere.
O sbaglio?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bella prospettiva!!
> Pensi di valere così poco da doverti circondare di maiali
> Io posso capire che ci siano mille motivi per restare con un uomo pur non amandolo, ma credo che stare con uomo senza stimarlo sia davvero impossibile


:up:


----------



## abc (28 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> perché ora i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto...



poveri illusi quelli che mirano al proprio tornaconto. esseri ciechi, sordi. vuoti.


----------



## Duchessa (28 Novembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Il "dopo" è solo una reazione, cara Circe, comprese le emozioni forti, il sesso e la nuova vita....è un modo per restare a galla quando hai la sensazione che qualcuno ti spinga la testa dentro l'acqua e hai paura d'affogare.
> Quando alla fine capisci che non affoghi capisci anche che sei stata presa per il culo dal*la persona più importante della tua vita *e allora ti viene la nausea di tutto, compresi i sentimenti in cui hai creduto e che ti hanno fatto sognare.
> *Se ti svegli nella merda non è facile addormentarsi e sognare di nuovo*.


Il punto è che sarebbe bene non sognare più un certo tipo di sogni. E magari trasformarlo, e trasformare "la persona più importante" semplicemente in "persona importante". E magari mettere in conto e accettare il fatto che nella vita non esistono cose definitive.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io dico...
> Non si torna indietro ok...
> Si va avanti...
> Ma *se si hanno certi desideri e cose a una certa età,
> ...


Ecco. Per l'appunto. Quel che si dice vivere disincantati. Che qualcuno confonde col vivere aridi, mentre ciò che ne deriva potrebbe essere l'esatto contrario.


----------



## Duchessa (28 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ci penso adesso, ho vissuto come in un sogno. Mi ha tradita spudoratamente x anni e me lo sono tenuta. Ho provato emozioni forti con lui dopo. Sesso, conquista, follie, nuova vita. Ora da un po' mi sento come svegliata. E ringrazio la mia razionalità se non ho fatto scelte avventate che danneggiassero la mia famiglia. adesso mi resta un uomo che è stato in un mondo parallelo ed ora che é tornato vorrebbe ritrovare la sua Penelope pura e con la tela finita. Che dopo aver messo un punto. Dovrebbe far finta di niente e andare avanti. Ma io Penelope non sono, sono circe.....e mi circonderò solo di maiali, compreso lui. E li userò a mio piacimento, perché ora *i sentimenti ho capito che sono una gran fregatura. E ciò che conta in questa vita è fregarsene di tutti e fare solo il proprio tornaconto.,...*


I nostri INVESTIMENTI sui sentimenti degli altri sono una gran fregatura. E' già troppo rischioso investire sui nostri.


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io dico...
> Non si torna indietro ok...
> Si va avanti...
> Ma se si hanno certi desideri e cose a una certa età,
> ...


E se Circe si fosse sposata troppo presto? E se suo marito fosse l'unico uomo della sua vita?

A me pare che Circe abbia espresso il desiderio di amare con trasporto. A voler fare il tuo discorso, anche questo tipo di sentimento potrebbe essere considerato una smielatura esagerata per un quarantenne. Ma il conflitto di Circe nasce tra il desiderio e l'incapacità, o impossibilità, di agire. Sia nei confronti del marito per i suoi trascorsi, sia nei confronti di altri uomini dal momento che conosce l'inutilità di sentimenti indefiniti nella sua vita. Non a caso i suoi sfoghi appaiono sempre molto estremi e forzati.

Chi glielo dice che dovrà rinunciare alla passione? Chi se la sente di dirle che, vuoi per il marito o per l'età, non è lecito sentire certi bisogni?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Novembre 2012)

Circe è l'espressione dell'amore, di una donna matura che ha nel cuore quella parola pura che si chiama amore. Amore per un uomo, per la famiglia, per tutti quei valori che ha dentro.

E non ha importanza se suo marito è stato l'unico uomo oppure no, non ha importanza nulla.
Il pensiero che la tormenta è il ricordo della sua vita, vita trascorsa come qualsiasi essere umano che ha dentro quello che lei ha. Adesso il passato rimane quello che è, un ricordo, il ricordo maturo di una donna offesa nella più sua intima essenza. Nella sua fedeltà nel suo credere ed in quello che per lei era una normale vita, di una semplice donna che ama. 

Il ricordo di quello che lei è stato per suo marito, i figli che adesso ci sono, il lavoro, l'età, la forza che manca nel pensare di lasciare il marito per la ricerca di un donarsi ad un'altra persona è impensabile, questo ed altro stanno  nei pensieri di chi è prigioniero.

Pensieri miei, magari in qualcosa circe si ritroverà, magari no.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusate...
> Meglio non sognare che non vivere in incubo no?
> 
> Ma poi
> ...


Magari fossi rimasta vedova, in confronto a come mi sento sarebbe stata una vincita al superenalotto.


----------



## ferita (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Magari fossi rimasta vedova, in confronto a come mi sento sarebbe stata una vincita al superenalotto.


Bè...no, questo no.
Se arrivi a pensare questo te ne vai (o lo cacci).


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Magari fossi rimasta vedova, in confronto a come mi sento sarebbe stata una vincita al superenalotto.


Non parlare così...
Non sai come ci si sente
quando lui o lei è in pericolo di vita.

Ma nonostante la mia atavica ristrettezza di vedute

Ho sempre sentito dire da mio nonno...

Ci sarà un paradiso per certe donne...

Ma erano donne regolarmente pestate dal marito dedito al vino e al gioco delle carte.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Bè...no, questo no.
> Se arrivi a pensare questo te ne vai (o lo cacci).


Si.
Un basetto ferita!
E sursum chordae


----------



## Circe (30 Novembre 2012)

Ho 42 anni. Da quando ne avevo 15 sto con lui. Era il mio tutto. Adesso sta diventando il mio niente. 
Continua a dimenticarsi dettagli di cose che fa, a nascondere. Se è un malato e bugiardo cronico, prima o poi me ne farò una ragione. X ora devo resistere. Lo devo ai miei figli.
Un grazie a tutti, che in questo 3D mi avete fatta sentire abbracciata e coccolata. A volte é più sincero un abbraccio di chi ti legge e si immedesima, di chi dice di Amarti e invece ti pianta un pugnale nel cuore.


----------



## VikyMaria (30 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> [...]siamo quello che siamo non quello che vorremmo essere[...]



Mi spiace, ma vado controcorrente a tutti coloro che hanno "esaltata" questa frase!

Come al solito spiego il perche' pescando dal "mio" personale, che alla fine e' tutta la mia esperienza, mai letti trattati sul genere....

Io prima di tradire, come ho gia' detto ero seria, granitica, e bigotta! Non fossi stata sposata e mamma, come qualcuno mi ha anche apostrofata, ero la sintesi della "zitella isterica"! 

Ok, poi.... ho cambiato tanto, tantie mie idee, stravolti tanti miei precetti, preconcetti e tabu'..... ma GIURO: MAI, e dico mai, mi son sentita dire in questi anni, "We Maria e' cambiata..... e' piu' simpatica, o e' piu' aperta...." MAI, perche' ci son sempre stata attenta! 

tra le prime cose che mi son detta, decidendo di portare avanti la nuova "vita segreta", e' stata propio questa: NON FARMI SGAMARE! Non fare come quelle o quelli..... che magari parlando tra conoscenti ci si diceva "eh, l'ha beccata, l'ha beccato..... eh, ma dai..... si vedeva che era diversa, si vedeva che era piu' rilassato..... prima era sempre stronza, prima era sempre incazzato, invece gli ultimi tempi...."

Io ancora oggi come allora, vengo chiamata a tenere la cassa alle feste dell'AIB, o all'oratorio: perche' son l'unica, cosi' STRONZA, che non mi abbindoli, non mi freghi, non mi ammali manco se arrivi con tutto lo charme del mondo, e magari mi piacerebbe anche, se ti trovassi in altra serata, altro loco e altra situazione..... ANZI: se appena esageri, ti tiro uno di quei alzaculo, che domani lo ricordi anche se eri ubriaco!!!!! Io il mio ruolo, di cosa e come VOGLIO essere, con dedizione ed attenzione, me lo porto avanti, ed anche bene. SI PUO' FARE, e' faticoso, quasi diventa un "lavoro", ma con abnegazione si..... si puo' essere ed apparire, cio' che non si e'! 


Non dico affatto che sia bello, e qui mi rivolgo a Circe, anzi cara...... diventa stressante, poco appagante, e debilitante, sopratutto quando non e' una serata, non e' un mese, o un anno.... non e' bello, non c'e' nulla di fantastico, anche perche' la lotta e' tutta a "fregare" te stessa, e dopo un po' diventa oltre che faticosa, anche inutile, quando ci pensi bene...... io la porto avanti, perche' e' utile a mia figlia e mio marito: ma fosse stata per me stessa e basta..... ma quanto l'avrei abbandonato, questo onere..... 




Circe ha detto:


> Mamma mia....anche a me succede così. Ma quando  vedo due che si guardano con gli occhi a cuoricino non mi viene da  ridere....ma piango.....
> Piango perché invidio l'espressione di un sentimento che non ha filtri.
> Io non potrò mai più essere così trasparente con un uomo...



Ora, gia' premesso che io SONO una traditrice.... vorrei dire "son stata", ma dal momento che l'ho fatto, lo resto, ok..... 

Da kid a te, l'esempio nasce guardando due amanti, che si guardano negli occhi, e si giurano fedele amore..... E NON CI CREDETE PIU????? Perche'????? Perche' UNO DEI DUE, dovra' per forza tradire l'altro????? Ma dove, perche', da che lo intuite.... dalle esperienze di questo forum???? E allora scusatemi l'espressione poco forbita ma..... E GRAZIE AL CAZZO!!!!!!! E' un forum di tradimenti!!!!!!!


Qualcosa mi sfugge, davvero...... ma traspare questa notizia, che tra due innamorati, due promessi..... UNO DOVRA' ESSERE TRADITORE????? "DEVE"??????


Riporto una frase che rubo a mio marito.....

"DEVI assolutamente finire il lavoro per domani....."
Mio marito: " DEVO???? Ascolta: Io devo mangiare, devo bere,dormire cagare e pisciare,e alla fine morire. FINE DEI MIEI DOVERI: poi tempo restando VOGLIO stare con la mia famiglia,  lavorare,  andare al ristorante, e provare anche a finirti il lavoro...." :up:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma vado controcorrente a tutti coloro che hanno "esaltata" questa frase!
> 
> Come al solito spiego il perche' pescando dal "mio" personale, che alla fine e' tutta la mia esperienza, mai letti trattati sul genere....
> 
> ...



Sono frasi le tue che mi danno coraggio, mi danno forza, mi fanno sentire bene.

Ti domanderai perchè Claudio che è una persona tradita ed a volte sta male per questo, scrive una frase del genere? Te lo spiego subito il perchè, perchè noto che essere dei cornuti a volte è il male minore se messo a confronto con certe persone. 

Nota bene che non parlo di morale educazione e compagnia bella. E' inutile scriverle.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Riporto una frase che rubo a mio marito.....
> 
> "DEVI assolutamente finire il lavoro per domani....."
> Mio marito: " DEVO???? Ascolta: Io devo mangiare, devo bere,dormire cagare e pisciare,e alla fine morire. FINE DEI MIEI DOVERI: poi tempo restando VOGLIO stare con la mia famiglia, lavorare, andare al ristorante, e provare anche a finirti il lavoro...." :up:


Ti posso assicurare che sta frase è realmente una cagata da guiness.


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti posso assicurare che sta frase è realmente una cagata da guiness.


:quoto:


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti posso assicurare che sta frase è realmente una cagata da guiness.


Ma no dai,è una frase irreale,però da leggere è bella....!


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no dai,è una frase irreale,però da leggere è bella....!



la puoi smettere di usare il tasto "quote" non ti riconosco più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> la puoi smettere di usare il tasto "quote" non ti riconosco più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il dott.joey ha preteso un nuovo stile,posso litigare con joey?posso?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusate...
> Meglio non sognare che non vivere in incubo no?
> 
> Ma poi
> ...


per una volta sono d'accordo con il Conte.

le relazioni di coppia sono sopravalutate e spesso a tempo determinato..... almeno le mie, fino ad ora.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> le relazioni di coppia sono sopravalutate e spesso a tempo determinato.....


Parole sante,che i capipopolo della primavera araba hanno fatte loro dimostrando al solito saggezza e lungimiranza.
Giusto ieri hanno festeggiato la deposizione del vecchio dittatore e l'intronarsi del nuovo,democratico timoniere mettendo alla base del loro diritto la sciarìa.


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il dott.joey ha preteso un nuovo stile,posso litigare con joey?posso?



no, ti capisco e hai ragione. 
è che sai mi fa strano...  ma mi abituerò al tuo nuovo stile


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> no, ti capisco e hai ragione.
> è che sai mi fa strano...  ma mi abituerò al tuo nuovo stile


Simy joey è un brutto cliente,meglio tenerselo buonino!!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Riporto una frase che rubo a mio marito.....
> 
> "DEVI assolutamente finire il lavoro per domani....."
> Mio marito: " DEVO???? Ascolta: Io devo mangiare, devo bere,dormire cagare e pisciare,e alla fine morire. FINE DEI MIEI DOVERI: poi tempo restando VOGLIO stare con la mia famiglia,  lavorare,  andare al ristorante, e provare anche a finirti il lavoro...." :up:




Però dai se hai promesso che lo finirai dovresti non trovi?
Piuttosto salto il ristorante!:mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (30 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se è un malato e bugiardo cronico, prima o poi me ne farò una ragione. *X ora devo resistere. Lo devo ai miei figli.*


Tanti tanti auguri. Naturalmente sono ironico.
Scusa se sono brutale, ma cosa cazzo ti aspetti da uno che t'ha tradito per tanti anni con una tua amica, se tu passi un colpo di spugna e vivi immusonita? Ti aspetti che rimanga lì buono capendo quant'è stato miracolato o ti aspetti che continui le sue scorribande negli anfratti umidi? Io credo che l'assoluzione porti a questo, il fatto che "io devo resistere, lo devo ai miei figli" probabilmente ti si legge in faccia.

Ok, lo devi ai tuoi figli, allora portateli via con te. O caccia lui fuori in strada, e tiragli anche una secchiata di piscio in testa. Ma non rovinarti la possibilità di un futuro scelto da te.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> e tiragli anche una secchiata di piscio in testa


Non male come TFR,approvo


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho 42 anni. Da quando ne avevo 15 sto con lui. Era il mio tutto. Adesso sta diventando il mio niente.
> Continua a dimenticarsi dettagli di cose che fa, a nascondere. Se è un malato e bugiardo cronico, prima o poi me ne farò una ragione. X ora devo resistere. Lo devo ai miei figli.
> Un grazie a tutti, che in questo 3D mi avete fatta sentire abbracciata e coccolata. A volte é più sincero un abbraccio di chi ti legge e si immedesima, di chi dice di Amarti e invece ti pianta un pugnale nel cuore.


Hai investito tutto con lui. Non poteva essere diversamente in un rapporto nato quando eri ancora una bambina. Hai ipotecato anche i tuoi sentimenti a garanzia della famiglia.

Sono convinto che con gli anni, diventando donna, il tuo modo di interpretare i sentimenti è cambiato. Finchè filava tutto liscio restavi una donna tuttosommato completa e serena, i tuoi sentimenti avevano una collocazione. Poi è arrivato il terremoto, tutto è crollato, i tuoi sentimenti hanno perso le fondamenta e ora sono allo scoperto. Vivi ma non liberi di esprimersi. Senza possibilità.

Non è che sia per forza un malato, il problema è che potrebbe non ravvedersi mai. Non è concentrato su di te.

Per me ormai è una regola quasi certa, mai sposarsi prima dei 35.

Spero che tu riesca a trovare la tua strada.


----------



## Valeniente (1 Dicembre 2012)

*Circe ed il bugiardo cronico..........*

Cara Circe, scusami se ti scrivo cara, ma lo penso veramente, leggerti per me è come guardarmi allo specchio.

Ho saputo adesso che hai solo 42 anni, scappa fino a che sei ancora in tempo a rifarti una VITA VERA.

Questa sera ero sola in casa, ho preso il cellulare e trovato il coraggio, con calma, di telefonare all'ex-amante di mio marito, quella che credevo la prima, o speravo lo fosse, e l'unica. Invece ho saputo di tutto:

la loro relazione è iniziata a metà 2007, lui in quel periodo lavorava molto lontano, 200 km circa, e le ha sempre fatto credere fossimo separati, lei ci ha creduto eccome, stavano al telefono ore ed ore di notte, lui viveva solo dal luneri al venerdi sera, inoltre due volte alla settimana la raggiungeva e dormivano in albergo,  a mia insaputa, la riaccompagnava a casa, lei vive con i genitori, e ripartiva facendosi altri 200 km. Come sospettavo perchè gli avevo trovato in precedenza dei preservativi in tasca, dove lavorava aveva un altra, giovane, e anche lei sospetta che contrariamente a quello che gli aveva detto, la storia con l'altra fosse continuata e sovrapposta alla loro.

Pensa che anche ieri notte giurava di amarmi, che non gli importava niente di lei, e magari è pure vero visto che lei mi ha raccontato addirittura che quando lui è tornato a lavorare qui, l'ha pure assunta, ma che è sicura che lui in quel frangente è andato a letto con una russa, secondo lei brutta e volgare, non so se sia vero e gelosia, e che si assentava per dei pomeriggi interi e che lei impazziva di gelosia in quel periodo. Dovrei essere furente ma mi viene persino da ridere, ci mancava poco che mi mettessi a consolarla.

Mi sono fatta girare almeno sei messaggini su migliaia e migliaia che lui le mandava, vomitevoli per un uomo, una merda, di sessant'anni.

La cosa peggiore, ma avevo pochi dubbi, anche se saperlo fa malissimo, è che lui se la portava a casa nostra quando io ero via.
Mi sono fatta descrivere la casa e la camera dove scopavano. Quella di mia figlia. Spero non lo scopra mai.

Qualcuno ha scritto che voler sapere la verità a tutti i costi fa solo male, NON E' VERO.

Fa soffrire, ma ti apre gli occhi, anche se ti crolla una vita intera, vissuta con uno sconosciuto, non solo ai miei occhi ma di tutta la sua famiglia, ma almeno ti permette di disinfestare casa e affetti.

Potrei farlo dormire fuori, sta rientrando, ma per il bene delle miei figlie questa notte sarò buona. Non mi va di urlare in piena notte o quasi mattina.

Domani si cercherà  una delle sue tante troie, o illuse come l'ultima giovane amante, ma non lei che non lo vuole più vedere, e che non ha ne un lavoro ne una casa sua, che lo ospiterà.

Perchè poi le disgrazie non capitano mai una alla volta, ora è pure senza soldi e senza lavoro, dopo aver vissuto alla grande per anni, e lo stesso bene negli ultimi anni grazie a me, quindi o trova una trombamica ospitale o all'età della pensione tornerà dalla sua povera e ignara mamma.

Mi fermo qui perchè potrei continuare a scrivere un romanzo di cose sapute in una telefonata fiume, ma tu che sei giovane, non sprecare altri anni. NON CAMBIANO, purtroppo NON CAMBIANO.  Ancora ieri mi giurava che lei non era mai entrata in casa ns, invece di dormiva, ci mangiava e si lavava nella mia casa.
Gli avevo dato l'ultima possibilità di raccontarmi la verità, niente, ancora bugie su bugie.

Non so come sarà la mia vita da questa notte, ma non sarà con lui, mai più.

Un abbraccio Circe.


----------



## Circe (1 Dicembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Hai investito tutto con lui. Non poteva essere diversamente in un rapporto nato quando eri ancora una bambina. Hai ipotecato anche i tuoi sentimenti a garanzia della famiglia.
> 
> Sono convinto che con gli anni, diventando donna, il tuo modo di interpretare i sentimenti è cambiato. Finchè filava tutto liscio restavi una donna tuttosommato completa e serena, i tuoi sentimenti avevano una collocazione. Poi è arrivato il terremoto, tutto è crollato, i tuoi sentimenti hanno perso le fondamenta e ora sono allo scoperto. Vivi ma non liberi di esprimersi. Senza possibilità.
> 
> ...


Grazie jon, ci sto provando a trovare la mia strada, per ora concentrandomi sui miei figli ancora troppo piccoli. Io mi metto da parte, mi sono svegliata....ho capito come funzionano certi sentimenti e certi uomini. Ora investo su me e i miei bambini. Tutto il resto mi scivola addosso sempre più.


----------



## Circe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Cara Circe, scusami se ti scrivo cara, ma lo penso veramente, leggerti per me è come guardarmi allo specchio.
> 
> Ho saputo adesso che hai solo 42 anni, scappa fino a che sei ancora in tempo a rifarti una VITA VERA.
> 
> ...


Cara valeniente, io penso che finché c'è vita c'è speranza e, a 30,50, 60 o più, ci si può rifare una vita. È che io adesso ho scelto di mettere al primo posto i miei bambini piccoli e ho messo in pausa la donna. In lui ho provato a crederci ancora, ma le marachelle continuano. Non con l'altra, non mi ha tradita ancora, ma ho notato delle sfumature in cui da essere un marito pentito e sottomesso, in alcune situazioni ha fatto il galletto. ho capito che dentro é rimasto un pallone gonfiato e alla prima occasione che avrà, con tutte le troie che girano senza dignità, prenderà la palla al balzo. Così ho deciso di fare dei passi indietro. E di investire sulla mia salute. Ora non so se lo amo. Lo sto a guardare. É un padre, un marito che ha delle responsabita. Ma non lo vedo come il mio uomo. Un abbraccio anche a te, siamo forti noi donne ;-)


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Cara valeniente, io penso che finché c'è vita c'è speranza e, a 30,50, 60 o più, ci si può rifare una vita. È che io adesso ho scelto di mettere al primo posto i miei bambini piccoli e ho messo in pausa la donna. In lui ho provato a crederci ancora, ma le marachelle continuano. Non con l'altra, non mi ha tradita ancora, ma ho notato delle sfumature in cui da essere un marito pentito e sottomesso, in alcune situazioni ha fatto il galletto. ho capito che dentro é rimasto un pallone gonfiato e alla prima occasione che avrà, con tutte le troie che girano senza dignità, prenderà la palla al balzo. Così ho deciso di fare dei passi indietro. E di investire sulla mia salute. Ora non so se lo amo. Lo sto a guardare. É un padre, un marito che ha delle responsabita. Ma non lo vedo come il mio uomo. Un abbraccio anche a te, siamo forti noi donne ;-)


Ma Circe non mettere in pausa la donna....casso..
Prenditi delle pause per la donna...
E in quelle pause...costringi lui a fare il mammo dei bambini

Ma dove siamo dico io? Eh?

Che ti sbreghi per i figli
Questi crescono e poi ti dicono
At salut meneghina

E tu ti ritrovi lì
veciota e ciompa
con nessuno che ti caghi eh?

Pensaci...

Pentiti finchè sei in tempo
e cambia vita

Sono qui per la redenzione
di molte!


----------



## Circe off (1 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Circe non mettere in pausa la donna....casso..
> Prenditi delle pause per la donna...
> E in quelle pause...costringi lui a fare il mammo dei bambini
> 
> ...


Ci penserò conte, ci penserò....


----------



## Valeniente (1 Dicembre 2012)

Grazie per la tua lucida analisi, i figli sono importantissimi, ma se riesci ad avere indipendenza economica, puoi con la tua intelligenza gestire al meglio la tua vita e la loro, che sono fortunati ad avere una madre riflessiva e, ripeto molto  intelligente.


----------



## Circe (2 Dicembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua lucida analisi, i figli sono importantissimi, ma se riesci ad avere indipendenza economica, puoi con la tua intelligenza gestire al meglio la tua vita e la loro, che sono fortunati ad avere una madre riflessiva e, ripeto molto  intelligente.


Per ora non sono indipendente, ma ci lavoro su quanto prima. Non ho mai avuto paura a rimboccarmi le maniche.. Grazie x le belle parole ...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma vado controcorrente a tutti coloro che hanno "esaltata" questa frase!
> 
> Come al solito spiego il perche' pescando dal "mio" personale, che alla fine e' tutta la mia esperienza, mai letti trattati sul genere....
> 
> ...


A me sembri sempre bigotta, anche ora.
Ma non lo sai.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Tanti tanti auguri. Naturalmente sono ironico.
> Scusa se sono brutale, ma cosa cazzo ti aspetti da uno che t'ha tradito per tanti anni con una tua amica, se tu passi un colpo di spugna e vivi immusonita? Ti aspetti che rimanga lì buono capendo quant'è stato miracolato o ti aspetti che continui le sue scorribande negli anfratti umidi? Io credo che l'assoluzione porti a questo, il fatto che "io devo resistere, lo devo ai miei figli" probabilmente ti si legge in faccia.
> 
> Ok, lo devi ai tuoi figli, allora portateli via con te. O caccia lui fuori in strada, e tiragli anche una secchiata di piscio in testa. Ma non rovinarti la possibilità di un futuro scelto da te.


Devo averti approvato troppe volte, non posso farlo.
Non ti approvo per l'avatar


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembri sempre bigotta, anche ora.
> Ma non lo sai.


E i trigotti li hai mai visti?
Io sono molto amico dei dugotti...
Chiedi a Sangre...con dugotti in corpo facciam faville con le signore...
Altro che Viagra...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oceansize (2 Dicembre 2012)

*per circe*

[video=youtube;BETNvSaYZXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BETNvSaYZXI[/video]

Afterhours - Nostro anche se ci fa male

Cambia cuore 
Resta viva 
Volevi fare di più 
Ma non è facile sai 
Con il veleno che ti ho messo in cuore 
Non si sopravvive mai 
Ma tu hai imparato ad amare il tuo dolore 
piuttosto che non amarmi più 


Cambia cuore 
Resta vivo 
il mondo esplode intorno a te 
Ma il giorno crolla dentro di te 
Ti maledici perchè sei diverso 
Ma non puoi scegliere cosa sei 
e ti appartiene anche se ti fa male 

Tu lo sai che lo rivuoi 

Tu lo sai che lo rivuoi 

Nostro anche se ci fa male 
e corri a casa perchè vuoi pensare 
che lei ti stia aspettando li' 
se questo è nostro anche se ci fa male

ora so perchè lo vuoi 

ora so perchè mi vuoi​

​


----------



## VikyMaria (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembri sempre bigotta, anche ora.
> Ma non lo sai.


Son spiazzata...... ma davvero, lo pensi????? A me anzi, piacerebbe crederlo, mi sarebbe piu' facile e tanto, credermi me stessa ancora...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Son spiazzata...... ma davvero, lo pensi????? A me anzi, piacerebbe crederlo, mi sarebbe piu' facile e tanto, credermi me stessa ancora...


Tu cosa intendi quando ti definisci bigotta?


----------



## Pinguino (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Quoto*



Kid ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, mi tengo solo una piccola riserva sulla parte finale, anche se mi fido molto della tua esperienza diretta e non ho motivo di dubitare.
> 
> Però pure io mi trovo nella sua stessa situazione, anche se ormai la rabbia in me è in gran parte scemata.
> 
> ...


Questi sono i miei sentimenti da allora. Kid non sarei riuscito a spiegarli meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Questi sono i miei sentimenti da allora. Kid non sarei riuscito a spiegarli meglio.




Mi ritrovo come te, come Kid.


----------



## Diletta (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Kid, Pinguino, Ultimo...*

...certo che siete di un'allegria contagiosa!

Ma queste tempeste non portano niente di buono allora, altro che fortificare un amore.
Ma come fate a vivere deprivati da questo sentimento, o, quando va bene, provarlo ai minimi termini, come una piccola fiamma esposta ai quattro venti?
Abbiate pietà di me, che ci credo ancora...(ma solo un pochino...specie oggi )


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...certo che siete di un'allegria contagiosa!
> 
> Ma queste tempeste non portano niente di buono allora, altro che fortificare un amore.
> Ma come fate a vivere deprivati da questo sentimento, o, quando va bene, provarlo ai minimi termini, come una piccola fiamma esposta ai quattro venti?
> Abbiate pietà di me, che ci credo ancora...(ma solo un pochino...specie oggi )



Leggi bene quello che ha scritto Kid. La mia interpretazione è stata più o meno questa, guardare una coppia o dei ragazzi innamorati è stupendo, pensare alle loro emozioni, ai sentimenti che provano, a loro due che hanno soltanto occhi per loro stessi, e questi che vedono nel futuro soltanto loro stessi, non terze persone, non una contaminazione.

Credo che Kid ami sua moglie, di certo non può essere lo stesso tipo di amore che si aveva, ed è questa la differenza che da fastidio, che perlomeno da fastidio a me, credo anche a Kid, ma dovrebbe essere lui a scrivere la sua. 

Sono comunque convinto che una vita reale, vera come la vedo una persona tradita, possa nel tempo riacquistare nel tradito quella serenità, simile o quasi a quella che aveva prima, e con questa esternare i propri sentimenti ed emozioni in maniera meno contaminata dal ricordo. Più vera, più sentita.


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggi bene quello che ha scritto Kid. La mia interpretazione è stata più o meno questa, guardare una coppia o dei ragazzi innamorati è stupendo, pensare alle loro emozioni, ai sentimenti che provano, a loro due che hanno soltanto occhi per loro stessi, e questi che vedono nel futuro soltanto loro stessi, non terze persone, non una contaminazione.
> 
> Credo che Kid ami sua moglie, di certo non può essere lo stesso tipo di amore che si aveva, ed è questa la differenza che da fastidio, che perlomeno da fastidio a me, credo anche a Kid, ma dovrebbe essere lui a scrivere la sua.
> 
> Sono comunque convinto che una vita reale, vera come la vedo una persona tradita, possa nel tempo riacquistare nel tradito quella serenità, simile o quasi a quella che aveva prima, e con questa esternare i propri sentimenti ed emozioni in maniera meno contaminata dal ricordo. Più vera, più sentita.




Caro Claudio, io Kid l'ho letto in questo modo, e cioè che lui è come anestetizzato al sentimento, infatti dice che è impermeabile alle emozioni e provo grande tristezza per questa sua affermazione.
Per lui l'amore è tutta una farsa ed è la disillusione che gli fa dire questo.
Una disillusione amara.
Non ameremo più nello stesso modo di prima, io, però, a differenza di Kid, penso che esistano delle coppie al mondo che hanno avuto la grande fortuna di riuscire ad amarsi in modo totale conservandone la purezza. Coppie che si completano a vicenda e che non sono abbagliate da effimeri stimoli esterni che non portano a niente, alla fine, se non a distruggere un qualcosa di molto bello.
Io ci credo che esistano...anche se il mio terapeuta mi dice che lui non ne conosce neanche fuori della sua professione.
Avrei tanto voluto appartenere a quel tipo di coppia...
Ecco, ci risiamo con l'esasperazione del sentimentalismo...
Riprenditi Diletta: sei nel mondo reale, questo fottutissimo mondo reale!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Claudio, io Kid l'ho letto in questo modo, e cioè che lui è come anestetizzato al sentimento, infatti dice che è impermeabile alle emozioni e provo grande tristezza per questa sua affermazione.
> Per lui l'amore è tutta una farsa ed è la disillusione che gli fa dire questo.
> Una disillusione amara.
> Non ameremo più nello stesso modo di prima, io, però, a differenza di Kid, penso che esistano delle coppie al mondo che hanno avuto la grande fortuna di riuscire ad amarsi in modo totale conservandone la purezza. Coppie che si completano a vicenda e che non sono abbagliate da effimeri stimoli esterni che non portano a niente, alla fine, se non a distruggere un qualcosa di molto bello.
> ...


No no calmati Diletta, quello che è capitato a noi è come un lutto, ed è arrivato come una folgore, arrivato e ci ha fulminati. La maturità e tutto il resto di solito si acquisiscono con i giusti tempi, in una situazione come il tradimento devi avere tempo per rasserenarti, per riuscire a trovare quell'equilibrio che ti faccia gustare la vita normalmente. 

E' fisiologico stare male, stare bene, ci vuole il giusto tempo.


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Circe, Valeniente*

solo un pensiero: mi sento così vicina a voi e vi vorrei stringere forte forte in un abbraccio!!


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no calmati Diletta, quello che è capitato a noi è come un lutto, ed è arrivato come una folgore, arrivato e ci ha fulminati. La maturità e tutto il resto di solito si acquisiscono con i giusti tempi, in una situazione come il tradimento devi avere tempo per rasserenarti, per riuscire a trovare quell'equilibrio che ti faccia gustare la vita normalmente.
> 
> E' fisiologico stare male, stare bene, ci vuole il giusto tempo.



Lo so che ci vuole il giusto tempo e che è come un lutto, lo so.
Ma se la persona a te più cara ti ha deluso così tanto si può pensare di ritrovare un buon equilibrio con lei?
Tu vedi ancora tua moglie con occhi diversi? Gli occhi cioè di chi ha davanti qualcuno che ti ha mortificato nel profondo, intendo dire.
Ecco, io lo vedo spesso ancora così e non mi piace vedercelo, ma temo che questo vada avanti all'infinito.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho 42 anni. Da quando ne avevo 15 sto con lui. Era il mio tutto. *Adesso sta diventando il mio niente.
> *Continua a dimenticarsi dettagli di cose che fa, a nascondere. Se è un malato e bugiardo cronico, prima o poi me ne farò una ragione. X ora devo resistere. Lo devo ai miei figli.
> Un grazie a tutti, che in questo 3D mi avete fatta sentire abbracciata e coccolata. A volte é più sincero un abbraccio di chi ti legge e si immedesima, di chi dice di Amarti e invece ti pianta un pugnale nel cuore.




neretto...
scusa circe..io non saprei condividere la vita che per me è tutto con un niente....
rosso: perchè farti del male così..una ragione di che?


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> neretto...
> scusa circe..io non saprei condividere la vita che per me è tutto con un niente....
> rosso: perchè farti del male così..una ragione di che?



Annuccia, per lei questo è al momento il male minore sulla base della sua situazione.
Sta facendo cioè "di necessità virtù", poi aggiungici anche un po' di sentimento rimasto, anche se calpestato e offeso...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo so che ci vuole il giusto tempo e che è come un lutto, lo so.
> Ma se la persona a te più cara ti ha deluso così tanto si può pensare di ritrovare un buon equilibrio con lei?
> Tu vedi ancora tua moglie con occhi diversi? Gli occhi cioè di chi ha davanti qualcuno che ti ha mortificato nel profondo, intendo dire.
> Ecco, io lo vedo spesso ancora così e non mi piace vedercelo, ma temo che questo vada avanti all'infinito.


No, le fisime che ogni tanto mi prendono sono totalmente maschiliste e meschine, non hanno nulla a che fare con quello che ho passato inizialmente. Ma sono percorsi di un uomo,e da uomo posso scrivere.


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, le fisime che ogni tanto mi prendono sono totalmente maschiliste e meschine, non hanno nulla a che fare con quello che ho passato inizialmente. Ma sono percorsi di un uomo,e da uomo posso scrivere.



Ma è ovvio che sia così: tu hai le tue da uomo e io le mie e da donna posso scrivere.
Per me è la delusione di scoprirlo diverso da come pensavo e io avevo riposto le mie aspettative su di lui in base a quello che era lui, capisci?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che sia così: tu hai le tue da uomo e io le mie e da donna posso scrivere.
> Per me è la delusione di scoprirlo diverso da come pensavo e io avevo riposto le mie aspettative su di lui in base a quello che era lui, capisci?



Si certo Diletta, capisco. Ma volevo anche farti passare un'altro messaggio, io da certi dolori sono uscito fuori, adesso e raramente mi viene a torturare qualche altra cosa, e ti facevo l'esempio dell'essere uomo, del maschilismo etc. Tu ed altri anche ne uscirete fuori, e probabilmente avrete un qualcosa che vi darà quel pizzico di dolore diverso dal mio, essendo io un uomo. Ma non è detto che tutto debba evolversi nella stessa maniera e la donna avere quei momenti bui ma non dolorosi,per come si avevano inizialmente.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Annuccia, per lei questo è al momento il male minore sulla base della sua situazione.
> Sta facendo cioè "di necessità virtù", poi aggiungici anche un po' di sentimento rimasto, anche se calpestato e offeso...




la situazione di circe non è delle migliori...
ma parla come se il marito continui a tradirla con l'amica..
parla come se sia avvenuto ieri...

e se resti ferma a quel ieri..non ha nessun senso andare avanti...
io non posso passare il resto della MIA vita a trucidarmi...
a guardare indietro

lui è colpevole
o lo perdoni
o 
lo lasci.

se proprio non riesci a perdonare lascia i cocci in terra e vai avanti...
dai una possibilità alla tua famiglia..in questo modo non lo fai.. la distruggi..è perdonami ma sarà a questo punto tua e solo tua la colpa..perchè lui ha alzato  bandiera bianca e tu invece di accettare proponi guerra...
e puoi stare in guerra a vita?

non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la situazione di circe non è delle migliori...
> ma parla come se il marito continui a tradirla con l'amica..
> parla come se sia avvenuto ieri...
> 
> ...


Si, ma la parte più importante deve farla lui. Overo la sua parte. E' lui che ha trascinato tutti in questa situazione.

Circe ha già detto che tra i propositi del marito spesso affiora anche la sua natura da "galletto". Lei oggi lo guarda sotto un'altra prospettiva. I suoi sensi sono a 1000.

Forse ha bisogno solo di tempo, ma è il marito che deve dimostrare un cambiamento. Poi il discorso è ancora più vasto, Circe parla anche di sentimenti forti. Non credo che il perdono sià sufficiente a rinnovarli. Quindi, secondo me, qui si tratta si di dare una possibilità alla famiglia, ma anche di darne una a se stessa. La vedo dura.

PS: scusa l'intromissione


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la situazione di circe non è delle migliori...
> ma parla come se il marito continui a tradirla con l'amica..
> parla come se sia avvenuto ieri...
> 
> ...



Ma lo so, capisco quello che dici e so anche che è giusto, soprattutto il neretto.
Ma quel passato fa parte di lei ormai, non ce la farà mai a scrollarselo di dosso del tutto perché è stato un trauma di una tale portata...ed è entrato a forza nella sua mente e nella sua anima.
Lei vorrebbe con tutto il cuore chiuderlo sotto chiave per sempre, ma in questi casi volere può non essere potere, io la capisco.
E per lei è esattamente come se fosse avvenuto ieri da quanto è stato grosso, il tempo si è fermato per lei.

E se non riesce a perdonarlo e non può neanche lasciarlo?
E' destinata a rimanere in questo limbo?
Lei che vive la situazione è ancora molto confusa, figuriamoci io che la vedo dall'esterno...e vorrei tanto consigliarla, ma non so cosa dire, quindi mi limito ad un abbraccio...


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> *Si, ma la parte più importante deve farla lui. Overo la sua parte. E' lui che ha trascinato tutti in questa situazione.
> *
> Circe ha già detto che tra i propositi del marito spesso affiora anche la sua natura da "galletto". Lei oggi lo guarda sotto un'altra prospettiva. I suoi sensi sono a 1000.
> 
> ...




butti un vaso per terra e si rompe...
è colpa tua, io mi incazzo..
quindi devi essere tu a ricostruirlo..
lo fai..
mi chiedi la colla..o per lo meno un piccolo aiuto...
ed io invece d passarti la colla ti ricordo ore quarti e momenti che sei stato tu a romperlo.

ok fai da solo..incolli ogni singolo pezzo sentendo l'eco della mia voce che dice..
sei stato tu a romperlo, sei stato tu a romperlo, perchè lo hai fatto ecc ecc

il vaso è quasi ricostruito ma a me non va bene perchè tutte le volte che lo guardo dico che non è più quello di prima e che è colpa tua...


dai un finale a questa storia..
che fine fa il vaso?


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si certo Diletta, capisco. Ma volevo anche farti passare un'altro messaggio, io da certi dolori sono uscito fuori, adesso e raramente mi viene a torturare qualche altra cosa, e ti facevo l'esempio dell'essere uomo, del maschilismo etc. Tu ed altri anche ne uscirete fuori, e probabilmente avrete un qualcosa che vi darà quel pizzico di dolore diverso dal mio, essendo io un uomo. Ma non è detto che tutto debba evolversi nella stessa maniera e la donna avere quei momenti bui ma non dolorosi,per come si avevano inizialmente.



Sì, ma mi interessava capire se tua moglie la rivedi con gli occhi dell'amore, o se è tutto quanto più ragionato in virtù della famiglia e di ciò che è meglio per questa.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma mi interessava capire se tua moglie la rivedi con gli occhi dell'amore, o se è tutto quanto più ragionato in virtù della famiglia e di ciò che è meglio per questa.



Vediamo se riesco a scriverlo in maniera decente. 

Io amo mia moglie, amerò sempre mia moglie, è stata la compagna di una vita, con lei ho guardato il "nostro" futuro. Ed il futuro è adesso un presente con due gioielli che sono la mia vita stessa. 
Guardo mia moglie, la conosco e la amo, ma nel passato c'è stato qualcosa di brutto che alcune volte mi ricorda la ferita, tutto va sempre sbiadendo di più, si allontana, come si allontana talvolta quella sensazione strana che si ha da circa due anni, e sempre più spesso i miei occhi la guardano diversamente, in maniera migliore, in maniera diversa. 

Il mio modo di guardarla è diverso da prima non è più uguale, è diverso, ma è pur sempre amore. Adesso ed in questo momento è più razionale, meno sicuro, ma tutto questo è colpa mia, di quello che sono, di quello che sono diventato crescendo e formandomi, ( i concetti sbagliati che dentro ho, hanno anche loro bisogno di tempo per maturare ed evolversi) Il mio cammino è accanto a lei per ora, e lei non è quella di prima, è migliore, e per quanto possa apparire un controsenso, che lei sia migliore al momento è anche motivo di accettazione da parte mia. Insomma è un percorso tortuoso, ma non doloroso come prima. 

Per risponderti chiaramente, si sono certo che amerò mia moglie non come prima, di più. 


Sai Diletta ci sono frasi in questo forum che ti toccano dentro ti fanno capire e sono molto soggettive. Ne ha scritta una, mi pare Minerva, ma non sono sicuro, e più o meno diceva così, vedo due persone anziane che stanno assieme, stanno accanto, e stanno bene assieme, sono serene rilassate ed hanno una vita di amore alle spalle da ricordare.

Non era questa la frase, ma le persone anziane c'erano.  E quello che ho letto è stato toccante. Mi è rimasto dentro, ho pensato me e mia moglie vecchi ed insieme nonostante tutte le avversità della vita, e sempre innamorati.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a scriverlo in maniera decente.
> 
> Io amo mia moglie, amerò sempre mia moglie, è stata la compagna di una vita, con lei ho guardato il "nostro" futuro. Ed il futuro è adesso un presente con due gioielli che sono la mia vita stessa.
> Guardo mia moglie, la conosco e la amo, ma nel passato c'è stato qualcosa di brutto che alcune volte mi ricorda la ferita, tutto va sempre sbiadendo di più, si allontana, come si allontana talvolta quella sensazione strana che si ha da circa due anni, e sempre più spesso i miei occhi la guardano diversamente, in maniera migliore, in maniera diversa.
> ...



Scusami ... Se puoi:umile:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusami ... Se puoi:umile:


Cos'hai combinato al povero ultimo?
GLi hai segato il giardino con il motosega eh?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cos'hai combinato al povero ultimo?
> GLi hai segato il giardino con il motosega eh?



Di più !!iange:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Di più !!iange:


Dai non piangere...
Vieni qui...
Confidati con Il Conte
Il Conte risolve
Il Conte assolve
Il Conte dissolve
Il Conte evolve

Scrivimi un mp
Ma fa che sia di supplica 

E io lo pubblicherò
E intercederò presso ultimo...


----------



## lunaiena (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai non piangere...
> Vieni qui...
> Confidati con Il Conte
> Il Conte risolve
> ...




Contaci...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai non piangere...
> Vieni qui...
> Confidati con Il Conte
> Il Conte risolve
> ...



Sempre a broccolare stai!! sempre!! e mi sento sfruttato stavolta, devi pagarmi, o perlomeno, sentiti indebito con me. 

lunapiena un bacione a te. Non pensarci più.


----------



## Lui (7 Dicembre 2012)

*claudio*

come mai una tua foto in avatar?  non avevi detto che non fumavi?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> come mai una tua foto in avatar?  non avevi detto che non fumavi?



Santa Rosalia!! grazie! me ne sono accorto ora, la tolgo subito!! minchia papà!


----------



## Annuccia (7 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> *come mai una tua foto in avatar*? non avevi detto che non fumavi?


vedo che non è il solo....

:rotfl:



scusami..ma è stato più forte di me....


:rotfl:


----------



## devastata (7 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> solo un pensiero: mi sento così vicina a voi e vi vorrei stringere forte forte in un abbraccio!!


Non ho pianto abbastanza ques'ultimo mese????????

Che tu ci creda o meno, so che ci crederai, mi hai fatto venire le lacrime agli occhi!

Una vacanza insieme potremmo farla, io vi posso ospitare in una splendida casa in riva al mare, il più bello del mondo!

'Vale'


----------



## Diletta (8 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Non ho pianto abbastanza ques'ultimo mese????????
> 
> Che tu ci creda o meno, so che ci crederai, mi hai fatto venire le lacrime agli occhi!
> 
> ...



Grazie per l'invito, sarebbe troppo bello, infatti rimarrà un sogno...
Che decisioni hai preso se l'hai già prese?
Sempre se vuoi esternarle, altrimenti mi puoi scrivere in mp.
Ciao cara


----------



## devastata (9 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per l'invito, sarebbe troppo bello, infatti rimarrà un sogno...
> Che decisioni hai preso se l'hai già prese?
> Sempre se vuoi esternarle, altrimenti mi puoi scrivere in mp.
> Ciao cara


Ora ci provo, con il mp.


----------



## devastata (9 Dicembre 2012)

*MP*



devastata ha detto:


> Ora ci provo, con il mp.


Ti è arrivato?

Ciao.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia!! grazie! me ne sono accorto ora, la tolgo subito!! minchia papà!


Noooooo....
sei troppo figo cosi!!!


----------



## Gian (10 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a scriverlo in maniera decente.
> Sai Diletta ci sono frasi in questo forum che ti toccano dentro ti fanno capire e sono molto soggettive. Ne ha scritta una, mi pare Minerva, ma non sono sicuro, e più o meno diceva così, vedo due persone anziane che stanno assieme, stanno accanto, e stanno bene assieme, sono serene rilassate ed hanno una vita di amore alle spalle da ricordare.
> Non era questa la frase, ma le persone anziane c'erano.  E quello che ho letto è stato toccante. Mi è rimasto dentro, ho pensato me e mia moglie vecchi ed insieme nonostante tutte le avversità della vita, e sempre innamorati.


non so se conoscete Salvatore Niffoi...nel suo ultimo libro racconta la storia di due anziani
di un paese....persone che hanno vissuto la vita insieme....tutta la loro vita, come i nostri nonni.
Ad un certo punto nella novella muore lui...lei rimane di fronte al camino, china...
sul fuoco....straziata dal dolore...VORREBBE MORIRE....aspetta di morire per ricongiungersi
a lui, solo ed unico amore della sua vita :unhappy:
nel racconto, all'improvviso lui esce dalle braci del camino, si materializza e....


comprate il libro ! 
Domanda stupida e poco natalizia ? Perchè finisce l'amore e si tramuta in odio o semplicemente
in avversità per il partner ?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non so se conoscete Salvatore Niffoi...nel suo ultimo libro racconta la storia di due anziani
> di un paese....persone che hanno vissuto la vita insieme....tutta la loro vita, come i nostri nonni.
> Ad un certo punto nella novella muore lui...lei rimane di fronte al camino, china...
> sul fuoco....straziata dal dolore...VORREBBE MORIRE....aspetta di morire per ricongiungersi
> ...


Perché rivela di non essere quello amato.


----------



## Diletta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché rivela di non essere quello amato.



Giustissimo Brunetta.
Pensi che una delusione possa davvero vanificare anni e anni di amore, come passare un colpo di spugna?


----------



## milli (11 Dicembre 2012)

Dipende dalla delusione. Ma in generale credo che un rapporto solido non finisca per uno scivolone.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non so se conoscete Salvatore Niffoi...nel suo ultimo libro racconta la storia di due anziani
> di un paese....persone che hanno vissuto la vita insieme....tutta la loro vita, come i nostri nonni.
> Ad un certo punto nella novella muore lui...lei rimane di fronte al camino, china...
> sul fuoco....straziata dal dolore...VORREBBE MORIRE....aspetta di morire per ricongiungersi
> ...



Ho letto diversi libri con la stessa trama. :smile:

No! dovessi separarmi io, avrei non soltanto i ricordi della separazione, ma di tanti bei anni passati assieme. Il tradimento mi ha aperto gli occhi, ricordo l'inizio, quando pensavo, il mio passato non esiste, è stato tutta una menzogna. 

Il mio passato invece esiste, è stato mio, lo accetto in tutto e per tutto, e se è stata menzogna, non lo è stato per me.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il mio passato invece esiste, è stato mio, lo accetto in tutto e per tutto, e se è stata menzogna, non lo è stato per me.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up:



Thank's


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Giustissimo Brunetta.
> Pensi che una delusione possa davvero vanificare anni e anni di amore, come passare un colpo di spugna?





milli ha detto:


> *Dipende dalla delusione.* Ma in generale credo che un rapporto solido non finisca per uno scivolone.


Uno scivolone non fa sentire che quella persona non è quella che si amava.
Altre situazioni sì.
Ho letto qui molti che hanno guardat chi avevano accanto come un estraneo.
Gli estranei non si amano.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto diversi libri con la stessa trama. :smile:
> 
> No! dovessi separarmi io, avrei non soltanto i ricordi della separazione, ma di tanti bei anni passati assieme. Il tradimento mi ha aperto gli occhi, ricordo l'inizio, quando pensavo, il mio passato non esiste, è stato tutta una menzogna.
> 
> Il mio passato invece esiste, è stato mio, lo accetto in tutto e per tutto, e *se è stata menzogna, non lo è stato per me*.


:smile:


----------



## devastata (11 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Dipende dalla delusione. Ma in generale credo che un rapporto solido non finisca per uno scivolone.



Cosa intendi per scivolone?


----------



## devastata (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non so se conoscete Salvatore Niffoi...nel suo ultimo libro racconta la storia di due anziani
> di un paese....persone che hanno vissuto la vita insieme....tutta la loro vita, come i nostri nonni.
> Ad un certo punto nella novella muore lui...lei rimane di fronte al camino, china...
> sul fuoco....straziata dal dolore...VORREBBE MORIRE....aspetta di morire per ricongiungersi
> ...


Parli di Pantumas?

L'ho letto. Bello.  Me lo ha regalato un simpaticissimo amico romano de roma.


----------



## Diletta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno scivolone non fa sentire che quella persona non è quella che si amava.
> Altre situazioni sì.
> Ho letto qui molti che hanno guardat chi avevano accanto come un estraneo.
> Gli estranei non si amano.




Quando chi ci è accanto ci delude così tanto è abbastanza normale che non lo si riconosca più.
La frase che intercorre spessissimo in questi casi è proprio: 
"non avrei mai pensato che tu ne fossi capace..."
Di qui la sensazione di trovarsi accanto un perfetto sconosciuto...e non sapere più che fare.


----------



## devastata (11 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quando chi ci è accanto ci delude così tanto è abbastanza normale che non lo si riconosca più.
> La frase che intercorre spessissimo in questi casi è proprio:
> "non avrei mai pensato che tu ne fossi capace..."
> Di qui la sensazione di trovarsi accanto un perfetto sconosciuto...e non sapere più che fare.


Per me è stato proprio così, non riconosco assolutamente 'il carattere' di mio marito con quello che faceva e diceva a Lei.

Posso solo pensare agli effetti dell'andropausa, come ha scritto oggi la psicologa Silvia Vegetti Finzi sul Corsera: quello che si  nota sempre di più è l'incapacità  di accettare la vecchiaia, siamo sempre meno capaci di modulare il tempo e dare alla vita il colore che gli spetta nella varie stagioni, In teoria l'età dovrebbe insegnare a modulare non solo il tempo ma anche le passioni, le gelosie, gli istinti. In teoria. I fatti dicono altro.
Aumentano le separazioni degli ultrasessantenni (la mia è al limite, 59 anni), come se a tutti i livelli di età la vita potesse sempre ricominciare. 
Crescono le tensioni fra le coppie che si lasciano dopo tanti anni. Spesso  però si scopre che dietro l'idea di una vita nuova ci sono solo ILLUSIONI e quando lo si capisce si passa attraverso la sofferenza, si arriva alla disperazione.


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

se può essere utile o di conforto (?) ho sentito recentemente di un signore
che si sta separando dalla moglie a 70 anni.
E' vero e mi è stato detto da una fonte serissima.



Cascano veramente le braccia


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Posso solo pensare agli effetti dell'andropausa, quello che si  nota sempre di più è l'incapacità  di accettare la vecchiaia,


entro a gamba tesa ribaltando il discorso...qualcuno ha sentito 
mai parlare di sindrome pre-menopausa nelle donne, diciamo over 45?
Della serie che credono di avere ancora 20-25 anni e di volersi scopare
(scusate l'espressione) ogni tipo palestrato che le passa sotto il naso ?


----------



## devastata (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> entro a gamba tesa ribaltando il discorso...qualcuno ha sentito
> mai parlare di sindrome pre-menopausa nelle donne, diciamo over 45?
> Della serie che credono di avere ancora 20-25 anni e di volersi scopare
> (scusate l'espressione) ogni tipo palestrato che le passa sotto il naso ?


A me non è successo, solo e sempre con mio marito. Inoltre i tipi palestrati non mi sono mai piaciuti. 

Proprio per questo per me è un dramma restare sola, fatico ad immaginarmi lontana da lui, ma cosi sarà, purtroppo.


----------



## devastata (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> se può essere utile o di conforto (?) ho sentito recentemente di un signore
> che si sta separando dalla moglie a 70 anni.
> E' vero e mi è stato detto da una fonte serissima.
> 
> ...


Non ne dubito, anni fa ho 'dato per morto' un personaggio importante a Milano, quando la moglie è venuta da me a chiudere il cc cointestato, ho fatto tutto in fretta per evitarle problemi di successione, ho detto alle mie colleghe che il marito era morto, convintissima, per poi vedermelo dopo qualche giorno in tv, aveva allora circa 75 anni, anche li questione di corna con una più giovane, ed oggi è capitato a me, anche se mio marito vorrevve rimanere nel focolare domestico.


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

mi dispiace, "Devastata".


----------



## Diletta (12 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> entro a gamba tesa ribaltando il discorso...qualcuno ha sentito
> mai parlare di sindrome pre-menopausa nelle donne, diciamo over 45?
> Della serie che credono di avere ancora 20-25 anni e di volersi scopare
> (scusate l'espressione) ogni tipo palestrato che le passa sotto il naso ?



Dico anch'io la mia.
Secondo me, chi, fra le donne, vive una situazione di coppia serena e armoniosa, molto difficilmente sarà preda di quella sindrome. 
Magari si potrà avvertire qualche "languorino" dovuto all'età che incalza, ma che verrà convogliato nella coppia stessa o dirottato verso altri interessi innocenti: voglia di fare cose mai fatte prima, iscriversi ad un corso, curare di più la propria persona...insomma, ci siamo capiti.   

Viceversa, a chi non ha quel "tesoro" dentro casa, può scattare il meccanismo...
E diventare quindi una messalina abbastanza patetica!


----------



## Gian (12 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dico anch'io la mia.
> Secondo me, chi, fra le donne, vive una situazione di coppia serena e armoniosa, molto difficilmente sarà preda di quella sindrome.
> Magari si potrà avvertire qualche "languorino" dovuto all'età che incalza, ma che verrà convogliato nella coppia stessa o dirottato verso altri interessi innocenti: voglia di fare cose mai fatte prima, iscriversi ad un corso, curare di più la propria persona...insomma, ci siamo capiti.
> Viceversa, a chi non ha quel "tesoro" dentro casa, può scattare il meccanismo...
> E diventare quindi una messalina abbastanza patetica!


però attenzione, vedi che il rischio reale c'è ... non stavo parlando di andare a un corso,
sto parlando di sentirsi ancora appetibili e desiderabili, quindi di passare dai desideri
all'appagamento di quei desideri. E' una situazione in continua espansione, a quanto ne so, 
proprio perchè molte donne non accettano l'idea di invecchiamento.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> però attenzione, vedi che il rischio reale c'è ... non stavo parlando di andare a un corso,
> sto parlando di sentirsi ancora appetibili e desiderabili, quindi di passare dai desideri
> all'appagamento di quei desideri. E' una situazione in continua espansione, a quanto ne so,
> proprio perchè molte donne non accettano l'idea di invecchiamento.


Mentre gli uomini l'accettano senza problemi :mexican:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> però attenzione, vedi che il rischio reale c'è ... non stavo parlando di andare a un corso,
> sto parlando di sentirsi ancora appetibili e desiderabili, quindi di passare dai desideri
> all'appagamento di quei desideri. E' una situazione in continua espansione, a quanto ne so,
> proprio perchè molte donne non accettano l'idea di invecchiamento.


Non ho seguito tutto il 3D ...
ma che male c'è nel sentirsi ancora appetibili e desiderabili anche in tarda età ...
secondo me un individuo non dovrebbe mai perdere questa sensazione ...perdendo questo tendi a trascurarti e 
questo non è piacevole...
sia per te stesso che per chi vive con te...


----------



## Gian (13 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho seguito tutto il 3D ...
> ma che male c'è nel sentirsi ancora appetibili e desiderabili anche in tarda età ...
> secondo me un individuo non dovrebbe mai perdere questa sensazione ...perdendo questo tendi a trascurarti e
> questo non è piacevole...
> sia per te stesso che per chi vive con te...


infatti nessuno ha detto che è un male....
il problema è quando ti ritrovi la moglie che si crede piacente
e ti piazza due corna. Spero di essere stato chiaro, scusa la schiettezza !


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> infatti nessuno ha detto che è un male....
> il problema è quando ti ritrovi la moglie *che si crede piacente
> e ti piazza due corna.* Spero di essere stato chiaro, scusa la schiettezza !


non è che si crede piacente. Se ha cornificato vuol dire che a qualcuno è risultata appetibile, anche se magari ha 390 anni.

Mai sentito il genere granny?


----------



## Gian (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è che si crede piacente. Se ha cornificato vuol dire che a qualcuno è risultata appetibile, anche se magari ha 390 anni.
> Mai sentito il genere granny?


Ma se non conosci la storia, le persone e i fatti, perchè scrivi ? 
Disapprovami, bloccami per 5 giorni....PERDONA ma è la prima cosa che mi viene in mente. 

Il granny non so cosa sia, simile al Bounty, se magna  ? 
Conosco le MILF.


----------



## devastata (14 Dicembre 2012)

Una cosa è curarsi, cercare di piacere, soprattutto al tuo compagno/a, altra è farlo per cercare qualcuno con cui tradire.

Il fatto poi di trovare qualcuno, basta accontentarsi, e capita a chiunque.

Una mia conoscente, vedova,  ha trovato uno quando lei aveva 74 anni, non ho ancora capito cosa provi per lui, da come ne parla poco, in compenso fa tre o quattro crociere all'anno, lui quando arriva le pulisce casa da cima a fondo, le cura il giardino le fa la spesa, diciamo che nonostante lei lo critichi non le è andata male, lui ha la sua stessa età e per problemi famigliari di lui, figlio e nuora/nipote, non possono vivere insieme, lei è felicissima della cosa, lui dispiaciuto.


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Ma se non conosci la storia, le persone e i fatti, perchè scrivi ?
> Disapprovami, bloccami per 5 giorni....PERDONA ma è la prima cosa che mi viene in mente.
> 
> Il granny non so cosa sia, simile al Bounty, se magna  ?
> Conosco le MILF.


leggendo avevo inteso il credersi piacente in senso ampio, di donne che si credono giovani ma poi anagraficamente non lo sono, non avevo capito che ti riferissi a tua moglie.
Detto questo rilassati  e ignorami tu se ti faccio partire l'embolo.
Da parte mia continuerò a fare e scrivere esattamente come sto facendo.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

ma questi termini da dove escono? chi li inventa?
li ignoro totalmente 
sarà grave?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è che si crede piacente. Se ha cornificato vuol dire che a qualcuno è risultata appetibile, anche se magari ha 390 anni.
> 
> Mai sentito il genere granny?



hadso, mi leggi nel pensiero? Volevo scrivere: "più che ritenersi piacente direi che è piaciuta" ma hai fatto prima tu. Maledetto lavoro, ora lo mollo :risata:


----------



## free (14 Dicembre 2012)

ma io credo che uno/a alla fine conduca la propria vita come ha sempre fatto (a parte forse gli alti e bassi  dell'adolescenza)


----------



## Gian (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> leggendo avevo inteso il credersi piacente in senso ampio, di donne che si credono giovani ma poi anagraficamente non lo sono, non avevo capito che ti riferissi a tua moglie.
> Detto questo rilassati  e *ignorami tu* se ti faccio partire l'embolo.
> Da parte mia continuerò a fare e scrivere esattamente come sto facendo.


Esatto, ignora il sottoscritto. Non è necessario il tuo parere. Scusa se non faccio parte della tua foltissima claque.


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Del sogno ... cosa é rimasto?*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> Esatto, ignora il sottoscritto. Non è necessario il tuo parere. Scusa se non faccio parte della tua foltissima claque.


.


----------



## Gian (15 Dicembre 2012)

ringrazio per la disapprovazione. Qui vige la logica *amico-nemico*, passano i mesi ma nulla cambia.


(ovviamente tra persone ma manco si conoscono ,non sanno manco come sono fatte di faccia
e ciononostante disapprovano così, ad occhio...a capocchia direi).


----------



## VikyMaria (20 Dicembre 2012)

Rientrata nel forum questa sera, ho riletto il titolo e.... mi e' apparsa una "nuova" luce, un nuovo significato.

Circe, ti chiedi "cosa resta", del sogno di una persona tradita.... io non lo so, ma questa sera mi son chiesta io: "cosa resta a me"? Cosa e' restato? 

NON scrivo queste righe in contrapposizione alle tue parole, e son sincerissima! Credimi, che soltanto..... anche se gia' qui avevo risposto o detta la mia, questa sera davvero mi e' arrivato questo nuovo pensiero, mio stato d'animo, serata un po' cosi', boh.... potevo magari "slegarmi" da qui e scrivere in un nuovo thread, per evitare di esser fraintesa, ma no: perche' questa volta mi rivolgo ancora a te.

Mi son intrippata per un ragazzo, mi son passata tante menate che gia' ho provato a descrivere, l'ho frequentato per anni, poi e' andato via, e quindi ho per qualche tempo "inseguito" ancora l'illecito piacere, con altri, con serate, con licenziosita' ed avventure occasionali.... 

Ne ho fatte di ogni, ok! Ea me "traditrice", infedele, menzognera, quello che volete, ora che mi son stancata, ora che non avrei neanche piu' occasione, oltre allo scemato desiderio, di continuare questa ricerca di un una situazione che FU' piacevole, ora che, vorrei tornare esattamente quella di 12 anni fa..... ma come ha detto qualcuno: IMPOSSIBILE!

Cosa resta? Cosa mi resta? Vedere l'EX su skype, con il quale comunque e' rimasta e rimarra' stima e affetto, quando son sola? E poi essere intimidita ed impaurita dalla eventualita' che un domani mio marito sappia? E cos'altro mi resta..... il fatto che quando son rilassata e sola come stasera, frequento questo forum? Voglio dire..... non ci son capitata "per hobby", anche il fatto di essere qui con voi, e' un risultato delle mie azioni eh..... e mi resta.... mi resta..... 


Ora: a casa stiam vivendo tutti i preparativi di Natale, sto lavorando un casino e son stanchissima: ma adoro essere a casa, aver nascosto il regalo per papa' con mia figlia, ed aver nascosto a lei il suo con papa'! Si parlava di felicita' in un altro thread: io da qualche tempo vivo, e sento attorno felicita'! Ma a questa domanda, del "cosa resta"..... a pensarci bene, a me resta poco e nulla, se non menate: credo analogamente a te...... nel mio caso mi sto dicendo: una bella fotografia..... mai la scordero' , ma e' andata, col tempo ci pensero' meno, la quasi-dimentichero', ognittanto la trovero' in un cassetto nel futuro, e vorrei tanto che mi desse un bel sorriso, magari anche una lacrima nel finale.... ricordi, nostalgia, per poi riporla ancora nel cassetto per anni..... VORREI: non sono in quella fase, ma mi piacerebbe tutto filasse cosi', per il mio futuro!


E credo analogamente, per te uguale..... una bruttissima fotografia: di quelle disturbanti ed irritanti, distruttive: di quelle che OPLA': la butti nel primo camino!!!! BASTA!!!!! Ma ognittanto tornera' a galla, ti portera' rabbia, magari anche volerla rivedere e non distrutta da anni, che ti restera' dentro ed ognittanto, senza volerlo, purtroppo aprirai quel "cassetto", e sicuramente ti si ripresentera'..... a ricordarti bruttura, a ricordarti l'angoscia, ma poi..... richiuderai anche tu il cassetto, e via.... fino a dimenticarla nuovamente, chissa' per quanto.....


Ecco, io ti auguro questo: credo possa essere il meglio per entrambe noi, che dici..... non sarebbe anche per te (e non entro nel merito delle tue sacrosante scelte, restare col marito, ucciderlo o torturarlo o amarlo) meglio indirizzarti ad un futuro simile, per quanto sia difficile?

Spero di essermi spiegata, un abbraccio, un bacio, un sereno Natale a te ed i tuoi figli,ed un miglior anno che verra'.... e anche al resto del forum va'..... 

MV.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Dicembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Rientrata nel forum questa sera, ho riletto il titolo e.... mi e' apparsa una "nuova" luce, un nuovo significato.
> 
> Circe, ti chiedi "cosa resta", del sogno di una persona tradita.... io non lo so, ma questa sera mi son chiesta io: "cosa resta a me"? Cosa e' restato?
> 
> ...


non ho capito nulla di quel che volevi dire...
tranne gli auguri ... Ovvio...che ricambio...
sarà l'ora tarda sarà la serata un po' a birra e gazzosa bhó ...


----------



## VikyMaria (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ma quando tento di spiegarmi son peggio che mai.....


----------



## lunaiena (20 Dicembre 2012)

:smile:


----------



## VikyMaria (20 Dicembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Ma quando tento di spiegarmi son peggio che mai.....


...troppo tardi..... 

Va bene..... comunque resta il fatto che mi spieghero' meglio! 

MV


----------



## Annuccia (20 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non ho capito nulla di quel che volevi dire...
> tranne gli auguri ... Ovvio...che ricambio...
> sarà l'ora tarda sarà la serata un po' a birra e gazzosa bhó ...



forse voleva dire che cos' come alla persona tradita resta un vuoto dentro...anche a chi tradisce(a chi tradisce come lei ,non certo ad un lothar) resta la stessa sensazione...

ma forse...
ricambiao anchio gli auguri..
luna ti è rimasto qualche biscotto?ho bisogno di tirarmi su...magari guarisco da questa influenza? chi lo sa...tu passameli non si sa mai


----------



## Circe (22 Dicembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Rientrata nel forum questa sera, ho riletto il titolo e.... mi e' apparsa una "nuova" luce, un nuovo significato.
> 
> Circe, ti chiedi "cosa resta", del sogno di una persona tradita.... io non lo so, ma questa sera mi son chiesta io: "cosa resta a me"? Cosa e' restato?
> 
> ...


Ti ho capita, ti ringrazio x la solidarietà. La differenza con te è che tu l'hai scelto, e ripensare a quella fotografia non ti farà il male che invece farà a me che l'ho subito, non ho potuto scegliere.....auguri anche a te di buone feste ;-)


----------



## Gian (22 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ringrazio per la disapprovazione. Qui vige la logica *amico-nemico*, passano i mesi ma nulla cambia.
> 
> 
> (ovviamente tra persone ma manco si conoscono ,non sanno manco come sono fatte di faccia
> e ciononostante disapprovano così, ad occhio...a capocchia direi).




ringrazio per la nuova disapprovazione,
di un messaggio di sette giorni fa !

Buon Natale.


----------



## Leda (25 Dicembre 2012)

_
_Circe, ho trovato questa e ho pensato di pubblicarla qui per te _

Quando i giapponesi riparano gli oggetti rotti, accentuano il danno riempiendo d’oro le linee di frattura. Credono che quando qualcosa ha sofferto un danno e ha una storia, diventi più bella.
[*Riluci d’oro dove la vita ti ha scheggiato*]

Barbara Bloom 


_Buon Natale!


----------



## Circe (26 Dicembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> _
> _Circe, ho trovato questa e ho pensato di pubblicarla qui per te _
> 
> Quando i giapponesi riparano gli oggetti rotti, accentuano il danno riempiendo d’oro le linee di frattura. Credono che quando qualcosa ha sofferto un danno e ha una storia, diventi più bella.
> ...


Grazie leda x il pensiero, ma io sono più brutta in cocci. Non credo più in niente e mi leccò le ferite x ora. Forse un giorno.....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Grazie leda x il pensiero, ma io sono più brutta in cocci. Non credo più in niente e mi leccò le ferite x ora. Forse un giorno.....


Ti leggo sempre così...stropicciata. Un abbraccio virtuale che ti stiri un po'.


----------



## Innominata (26 Dicembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> _
> _Circe, ho trovato questa e ho pensato di pubblicarla qui per te _
> 
> Quando i giapponesi riparano gli oggetti rotti, accentuano il danno riempiendo d’oro le linee di frattura. Credono che quando qualcosa ha sofferto un danno e ha una storia, diventi più bella.
> ...


Ma e' poeticissima! Proprio bella! Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2012)

Ma pensiamo al risveglio no?
Se la realtà è meglio del sogno, allora il sogno, era un incubo no?

Se la realtà è peggio, allora il sogno, era un bel sogno.

Insomma Platone con il mito della caverna docet.

Innamoriamoci di vivere
Che è ben diverso di innamorarsi dell'idea di una vita che si vorrebbe condurre.


----------



## Duchessa (26 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pensiamo al risveglio no?
> Se la realtà è meglio del sogno, allora il sogno, era un incubo no?
> 
> Se la realtà è peggio, allora il sogno, era un bel sogno.
> ...


:good:


----------



## Pangottina (27 Dicembre 2012)

*ecco cosa fare quando si è traditi!*

Pazza di lui dai tempi del liceo, una storia durata 10 anni e finita per colpa di un'altra che si è messa tra me e lui. Alla fine quando c'è un tradimento la colpa dicono sia di entrambi ma io non mi rimprovero nulla. Per 10 anni non gl'hio fatto mai mancare niente. Cercavo da giorno un modo per vendicarmi di lui e girando in rete ho trovato un sito nato da poco dovepuoi vendere i regali dei tuoi ex ragazzi. La cosa interessante su questo sito non è tanto il fatto che tu vendi i suoi regali quanto il fatto che volendo il tuo ex può essere avvisato tramite email che hai messo in vendita un suo regalo. Ho fatto così e lui è andato su tutte le furie perchè ho svenduto una cosa che lui mi aveva regalato e aveva pagato tanto. Per chi volesse http://www.vendiex.it 
Per me è stata una piccola rivincita dopo tanto dolore


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Dicembre 2012)

Pangottina ha detto:


> Pazza di lui dai tempi del liceo, una storia durata 10 anni e finita per colpa di un'altra che si è messa tra me e lui. Alla fine quando c'è un tradimento la colpa dicono sia di entrambi ma io non mi rimprovero nulla. Per 10 anni non gl'hio fatto mai mancare niente. Cercavo da giorno un modo per vendicarmi di lui e girando in rete ho trovato un sito nato da poco dovepuoi vendere i regali dei tuoi ex ragazzi. La cosa interessante su questo sito non è tanto il fatto che tu vendi i suoi regali quanto il fatto che volendo il tuo ex può essere avvisato tramite email che hai messo in vendita un suo regalo. Ho fatto così e lui è andato su tutte le furie perchè ho svenduto una cosa che lui mi aveva regalato e aveva pagato tanto. Per chi volesse http://www.vendiex.it
> Per me è stata una piccola rivincita dopo tanto dolore


....

Complimenti per l'auto promozione :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Dicembre 2012)

Pangottina ha detto:


> Pazza di lui dai tempi del liceo, una storia durata 10 anni e finita per colpa di un'altra che si è messa tra me e lui. Alla fine quando c'è un tradimento la colpa dicono sia di entrambi ma io non mi rimprovero nulla. Per 10 anni non gl'hio fatto mai mancare niente. Cercavo da giorno un modo per vendicarmi di lui e girando in rete ho trovato un sito nato da poco dovepuoi vendere i regali dei tuoi ex ragazzi. La cosa interessante su questo sito non è tanto il fatto che tu vendi i suoi regali quanto il fatto che volendo il tuo ex può essere avvisato tramite email che hai messo in vendita un suo regalo. Ho fatto così e lui è andato su tutte le furie perchè ho svenduto una cosa che lui mi aveva regalato e aveva pagato tanto. Per chi volesse http://www.vendiex.it
> Per me è stata una piccola rivincita dopo tanto dolore


son cose che fanno subito  sentire molto meglio:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2012)

*Ma*



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Complimenti per l'auto promozione :rotfl:


Personalmente trovo il tutto di cattivissimo gusto!


----------



## Annuccia (27 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Personalmente trovo il tutto di cattivissimo gusto!




io
i
regali
me
li
tengo.



ci mancherebbe


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2012)

*Io*



Annuccia ha detto:


> io
> i
> regali
> me
> ...


Io li ho buttati,posso conservare lettere e foto,frullo tutto il resto.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io li ho buttati,posso conservare lettere e foto,frullo tutto il resto.


sai
io ho sempre conservato.....perchè il passato non si rinnega..anche se una cosa finisce male non vuol dire che sia stata "male "tutto il tempo...
è finita per x motivo e basta..
magari non vado a rileggere, a riguardare..me ne scordo..ma sono li in un cassetto insieme al resto..
perchè gettarli..sono pur sempre ricordi...che hanno avuto un senso..no?


----------



## Daniele (27 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io li ho buttati,posso conservare lettere e foto,frullo tutto il resto.


Io ho buttato via tutto, tranne la raccolta di lettere da lei scritte che utilizzo come riprova mia quando mi vengono dubbi...lettera scritta alla fine di Gennaio 2008 in cui mi diceva del profondo amore che provava per me e via dicendo, 18 Febbraio tradimento...in meno di 3 settimane per essere da persona stupenda a soffocatore da tempo immemore...tengo questo per ricordarmi quante balle raccontano i traditori, così tante che forse neppure loro ci credono più.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Personalmente trovo il tutto di cattivissimo gusto!


Concordo, tra l'altro non vedo quale benessere si possa trarre dalla cosa ....


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Dicembre 2012)

che tristezza lo spamming...

:blu:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sai
> io ho sempre conservato.....perchè il passato non si rinnega..anche se una cosa finisce male non vuol dire che sia stata "male "tutto il tempo...
> è finita per x motivo e basta..
> magari non vado a rileggere, a riguardare..me ne scordo..ma sono li in un cassetto insieme al resto..
> perchè gettarli..sono pur sempre ricordi...che hanno avuto un senso..no?


Quoto:up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sai
> io ho sempre conservato.....perchè il passato non si rinnega..anche se una cosa finisce male non vuol dire che sia stata "male "tutto il tempo...
> è finita per x motivo e basta..
> magari non vado a rileggere, a riguardare..me ne scordo..ma sono li in un cassetto insieme al resto..
> perchè gettarli..sono pur sempre ricordi...che hanno avuto un senso..no?


Per me invece non è così, quando una storia finisce male...bhe succede, ma quando finisce malissimo (ed un tradimento è malissimo) non c'è nulla che può avere un valore, in quanto tra bella dette e cose rinfacciate, come si può essere certi di quello che era vero e quello che era falso? 

Molto più semplice convincersi che non c'è stato nulla prima del tradimento, perchè andare a scremare quello che era vero da quello che era falso è un lavoro da un'intera vita che solitamente necessita del traditore al quale tendenzialmente non fotte un cavolo di chi ha tradito.

Poi ci sono casi diversi, ma persoinalmente per me se una persona mi tradisce, non deve mai essere esistita e bisonga distruggere tutto quello che ci connette ad essa.


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2012)

*Ma*



Daniele ha detto:


> Per me invece non è così, quando una storia finisce male...bhe succede, ma quando finisce malissimo (ed un tradimento è malissimo) non c'è nulla che può avere un valore, in quanto tra bella dette e cose rinfacciate, come si può essere certi di quello che era vero e quello che era falso?
> 
> Molto più semplice convincersi che non c'è stato nulla prima del tradimento, perchè andare a scremare quello che era vero da quello che era falso è un lavoro da un'intera vita che solitamente necessita del traditore al quale tendenzialmente non fotte un cavolo di chi ha tradito.
> 
> Poi ci sono casi diversi, ma persoinalmente per me se una persona mi tradisce, non deve mai essere esistita e bisonga distruggere tutto quello che ci connette ad essa.


Le mie storie importanti son finite sempre malissimo,ho sempre buttato tutto non per astio,per leggerezza.Non rinnego nulla, volevo viaggiare leggero,anche perchè  il peso di una storia ti rimane dentro,quindi conservare cose mi è sempre sembrato gratuito!Daniele, la persona con la quale mi stavo sposando nel 96 mi dichiarava amore,parlava di matrimonio,una volta lasciati, dopo 6 mesi aspettava un figlio da un'altro....spesso della parola amore se ne fa un uso improprio!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sai
> io ho sempre conservato.....perchè il passato non si rinnega..anche se una cosa finisce male non vuol dire che sia stata "male "tutto il tempo...
> è finita per x motivo e basta..
> magari non vado a rileggere, a riguardare..me ne scordo..ma sono li in un cassetto insieme al resto..
> perchè gettarli..sono pur sempre ricordi...che hanno avuto un senso..no?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTPdVK7OFDg


----------

